# African Beauty Secrets???



## Neen (May 30, 2004)

I have seen a few posts on Asian secrets and was wondering if there are any african hair secrets. The asian ones sound cool but being that African and African American hair is more of a 3/4, It seems like our hair wouldn't really benefit as much as those with 1/2 type hair. So, are there ANY African beauty tips?


----------



## UmSumayyah (May 30, 2004)

Shea butter for hair definitely.  
I know growing up my mom used to put coconut oil in my hair as well (not sure where she got this idea. West Indian relatives maybe?)
Most of the African beauty secrets I have seen have revolved around skincare. I'm sure someone else has more info.


----------



## Neen (May 30, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Neen (May 31, 2004)

Bumping again


----------



## Chichi (May 31, 2004)

I know that when we were kids, our Mom used to wrap our hair in black thread.  I think that they call them silky dreads now but back then the kids thought that we had snakes growing out of our scalps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Anyway, now that I think about it that was a protective style because our ends were totally wrapped in the thread --- and boy did our hair grow.  Mom used to do that along with greasing our scalps regularly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chichi


----------



## Nyambura (May 31, 2004)

That's a great question, Neen. I'm interested myself! I know there's a former thread by one of our Eritrean members -OnceUponATime, I think- on this very topic. 

In Kenya, back in the Dark Ages, lol (no pun intended!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) manufactured products from the West were more easily available in the city. But, my hair thrived. Hair dye was rarely, if ever, used - except for Henna. Few chemicals ... although some did sport the jherri curl.

Diet played a big part too. My father's people ate a lot (and I mean a lot!) of vegetables (choto, anyone?), fruit, rice, and fish, which is supposed to be a hair-growing, healthy, protein. What we put in our bodies seemed more important to hair thriving than what we put on it.

During a summer in Zimbabwe, which is another African country, far south of Kenya, I used this clear, thick, liquid called "Malawi oil." It smelled -to me- like black licorice. It was supposedly a fast-hair-growing topical treatment. I don't know if it's true. I do know that I retained 4-5 inches of hair in a 3-month period ... and my hair w/o supps grows about 1/2", tops, a month. Before leaving for Zimbabwe, my hair was visibly shorter than my stylist's. When I returned, my length far surpassed hers. It's a fantastic moisturizer for my scalp and hair, natural, braided or texturized. I wish I knew how to get it over here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If my mom was African, I might have more insight into other indigenous oils or hair growing practices. My dad is the one who is African -and believe me, he knows no secrets other than shave the head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or leave it alone (he doesn't even use conditioner). 

He does nothing special, yet he has this magnificent mane of hair (think Frederick Douglas x 2). He grooms his hair once a day, in the morning. He washes/rinses hair after every run. He still runs @ 5 miles 3-4 times a week and he's almost 70. Finally, he eats an incredibly healthy diet of mostly fresh-from-the-earth vegetables and fruits. And whole grains. He eats a lot of peanuts, which is also good for hair growth (good source of protein). He rarely eats meat.

Dad's hair is _so soft!_ it's like touching the softest baby hair. His hair would be a Type 5, if such a thing were possible. Whatever he's doing works.


----------



## Nyambura (May 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Chichi said:*
I know that when we were kids, our Mom used to wrap our hair in black thread.  I think that they call them silky dreads now but back then the kids thought that we had snakes growing out of our scalps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyway, now that I think about it that was a protective style because our ends were totally wrapped in the thread --- and boy did our hair grow.  Mom used to do that along with greasing our scalps regularly.

Chichi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Yup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They used the same black thread style in Kenya too.


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 31, 2004)

thank you for asking this question.


----------



## Neen (May 31, 2004)

Thanks alot ladies. Hopefully some of our African members can add some more traditional haircare secrets to this thread.


----------



## Neen (May 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*brittanynic16 said:*
thank you for asking this question. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was viewing your album and was wondering if I can use one of your inspiration pics as my avatar?


----------



## Nyambura (May 31, 2004)

Nonie? Kenyana? Dahomey? Faith? Sade? Peachi? Yarni? Ngaa? OnceUponATime? blackindiangrl? Do you have any knowledge to share? It would be wonderful to hear/read about any practices your moms observed (unless they were non-African like mine, lol!).

I know we have so many different African countries represented by a number of LHCF members, I am sure I've left some out. Maybe after Memorial Day, you'll get more answers, Neen. Great thread.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 31, 2004)

The Mauby bush makes a drink that tastes just like licorice. Must check out what the Malawi oil is now....he he he. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   What are the ingredients? Need to know this one too.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know Mahalialee gonna wanna. Bonjour


----------



## Nyambura (May 31, 2004)

Hi Mahalialee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try to look up the ingredients. Of course, my last bottle was long gone before I discovered internet hair clubs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe ngaa can help shed a little light on this, since she is from Zimbabwe.


----------



## OnceUponAtime (May 31, 2004)

Hello Nyambura,

I'm not Eritrean, but Soulchild is and maybe she can share.  Also, Nijlah posted about her Eritrean friend that patronized an hair dresser (also Eritrean) who recommended unsalted butter or ghee butter as a treatment.

HTH


----------



## aikaa71 (May 31, 2004)

I believe that a lot of the “hair secret” is in the diet as Nyambura pointed out. We eat a lot of fresh vegetables, (especially green vegetables), fruit and fish. The weather also plays a role, at least on this side of Africa (Tanzania). If you live near the coast , its hot and humid almost all year round and I believe this type of climate makes hair grow and skin very smooth.  

Most western products are available here and most women tend to use them.  Applying deep conditioning treatments and using the steamer are popular trends that I have observed. Also they use natural oils such as coconut oil.  

When I was younger, my mum would also do the black thread wraps. She would wash and put la India hair grease (does anyone remember this grease??) on my damp hair and then do the thread wraps will my hair was still damp.


----------



## sithembile (May 31, 2004)

aikaa
Our mothers are similar, my weekly ritual was to have my hair washed and conditioned with Capirelax products, blowdried and hot combed (I used to scream), then she would grease my hair with TCB or La India, then put Paltas oil on my scalp then wrap my hair with black wool or cotton for school.


----------



## Neen (May 31, 2004)

keep 'em comin' ladies!


----------



## ricochet (May 31, 2004)

I found this article on the fromnaturewithlove.com website that was linked from "Skincare from Around the World"  It has some hair treatments in there(You have to have Adobe installed on your computer):
http://www.dweckdata.com/Published_papers/Africa1.pdf


----------



## lsubabiedee (Jun 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## atahar (Jun 1, 2004)

Where I come from, most people oly use shea butter and henna, for the body and hair.
They mix henna lemon juice and honey for a body scrub, and apply shea butter once or twice a day.
For the hair, they don't traditionnally wash it often, I don't really know how they do this in remote areas...
Henna is also used, in an area where people of arabic and "african" descent  live together.
Some also uses gee.


----------



## Neen (Jun 1, 2004)

Bumping...


----------



## pookeylou (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok...I have been spending a lot of time on africanrepublic.com 

I have no doubt the shea butter has helped me to avoid the "scab" hair problem that many have talked about.  My hair has always been soft since I began the use of that when I started transitioning and did my BC.

Now Black soap from Ghana is my new favorite.  I was my hair with it and my hair does not feel stripped or parched.  Then I add shea butter to my shake and go or to my twist and my hair stays soft for @ least 24 hours. 

The black soap is EXCELLENT for my skin.  The scars are fading and my skin is evening out.  

I know in some African cultures...the boys and girls keep their hair short until a certain age.  So when we see African women with short hair ...it should not be viewed as they CANNOT grow long hair.

I am also looking into the usage/benefits of Emu oil.
There is a lot to learn there.  I really need to spend more time on it.  Not that I cant learn hair secrets from the Asian culture or Indian or Caucasian...but African more closely resembles my natural texture, so I could gain some true "secrets" by observing how they grow and protect their hair.


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry I missed this thread.  Most of the women in my family with natural hair braid it and use shea butter and other oils (coconut) for both the skin and hair. I remember my mother using black soap to wash her hair. Unfortunately (as far as giving tips gos) I can't recall long hair ever being ideal for women of my mother's generation. Instead they always wear beautiful head wraps.

Those of my generation, however, use many of the products used in the west to grow out long hair.


----------



## CICI24 (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm not african but when i was natural I would do thread wraps on my hair. I also agree with pookeylou about not assuming african women can't grow there hair long. My friend from africa hair had grew really quickly in about 4 months from above the neck to almost brastrap she had 4ab hair and was relaxed. she told me that was the longest her hair had been because she wasn't allowed to wear her hair long she had to wear a short afro.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 1, 2004)

I have met some African girls and women from both Ghana and Nigeria (not mixed) who grow long thick hair. It is a very unique texture, different from the look of African American because it is SO SOFT!!!   Some had thread wrapped it, and some wear it up in knots under their headwraps.  But some grow very healthy beautiful hair long...to the bra strap and longerand natural. It is different apparently for different tribes.  For many it is the custom to wear it short, but for some longer hair is considered a sign of wisdom, knowledge and power, I have been told.  These ladies are directly emigrated from Africa.  Hope this helps. Bonjour.


----------



## SuthrnGal (Jun 1, 2004)

Their hair is probably soft due to the climate they grew up in. My cousins have soft, thick and long hair, they aren't African but they live in Mississippi where the climate is hot and humid during the summer. Mississippi also doesn't have hard water which can make the hair dry feeling.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 2, 2004)

Ya'll need to send some of that Southern Comfort (heat and soft water) up here to Canada SuthrnGal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour


----------



## Sweetyb (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow, I was just thinking about this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I agree with the thread wrapping comments.  My mom used to thread wrap my hair when I was younger.  It wasn't sewing thread, it was this sturdy, shiny black thread that she would use to twine my hair... I should find some old pics to scan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It would stay in for a good week before some of them would start unraveling, but you just retie it at the ends.  When we took them out after 2 weeks, my hair would be very thick and soft.  It really is a good protective style.

Kids at school teased me for wearing them though, saying I looked like Meduca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess it was for this reason I stoped my mom from doing it again.  But I wish it was an accepted style, 'cause if I did this for a year, I could be sure I'd have long hair in no time!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I know in some African cultures...the boys and girls keep their hair short until a certain age.  So when we see African women with short hair ...it should not be viewed as they CANNOT grow long hair.

[/ QUOTE ]

I know, my father used to tell me I was beautiful whenever my hair was short. That was the only time he ever compimented me on my hair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He was old so he wasn't so brainwashed with the Western beauty ideal. I, however, am totally into long hair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have any knowledge of beauty rituals in Kenya though, other than those my father followed. Just "cleanliness is next to godliness" and scrubbing his body daily with a flat stone and a lot of soap


----------



## Brooke007 (Jun 2, 2004)

Sweetyb I'd love to see some of those pics w/ your hair threaded


----------



## A_Christian (Jun 2, 2004)

One of my friends from Nigeria used to have her hair thread wrapped all of the time. Her mom used the sturdy black thread. Her hair accumulated length very fast due to that style. I definitely think it is a protective style and it was also very pretty.


----------



## syoulee1 (Jun 2, 2004)

My great grandmother used to wrap her hair in black thread too.  Her hair was waistlength and very thick.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sweetyb said:*
Wow, I was just thinking about this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I agree with the thread wrapping comments.  My mom used to thread wrap my hair when I was younger.  It wasn't sewing thread, it was this sturdy, shiny black thread that she would use to twine my hair... I should find some old pics to scan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It would stay in for a good week before some of them would start unraveling, but you just retie it at the ends.  When we took them out after 2 weeks, my hair would be very thick and soft.  It really is a good protective style.

Kids at school teased me for wearing them though, saying I looked like Meduca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess it was for this reason I stoped my mom from doing it again.  But I wish it was an accepted style, 'cause if I did this for a year, I could be sure I'd have long hair in no time! 

[/ QUOTE ]
    Sounds like embroidery floss, which is thick and shiny.


----------



## SuthrnGal (Jun 2, 2004)

My husband told me that in his country (Central African Republic) the women wrap black thread around their hair from roots to end I think this is the same thing some of ya'll are talking about. He says it makes their hair grow fast. It must be true because the women from his country seem to have no problem growing their hair long. Also their diet consists mainly of vegetables and fish.


----------



## SuthrnGal (Jun 2, 2004)

Mahalielee4,
We need some "Southern Comfort" down here in San Antonio too. Our water is extremely hard it really wreaks havoc on the hair and skin. I try to use distilled water as much as I can when I rinse my hair.


----------



## happylocks (Jun 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*syoulee1 said:*
My great grandmother used to wrap her hair in black thread too.  Her hair was waistlength and very thick. 

[/ QUOTE ]

interesting, that must take a long time, I tried to yarn my hair, it was taking too long soo I stop, plus it was too tight, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GREAT THREAD


----------



## Neen (Jun 4, 2004)

Bumping...just in case someone missed it


----------



## soulchild (Jun 4, 2004)

This may not be what you are looking for, but this is what my (E. African) mom told me about. 

Braided or Rollerset styles promote growth.  They are not into sleek straight hair.  

Do real henna treatments for healthy hair and for color.

Use oils. I also asked about the unsalted butter thing and she said that they used to use that.


----------



## OnceUponAtime (Jun 4, 2004)

Is this an example of threaded hair?




_Image from a Ghanian hairstylist exhibition._ 

I don't ever recall seeing or hearing about this until you ladies posted.


----------



## Sweetyb (Jun 4, 2004)

That's a beautiful pic--looks like threaded dreadlocks... really beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The ones I used to wear would be maybe 12 on my head, and it felt like they would take forever to get done!

Broke007--I have a pic of my sis wearing them, I'll scan that for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: okay, here's my link http://cottonnappy.tripod.com/misc.html


----------



## happylocks (Jun 4, 2004)

those r really beautiful photos Sweety and Upon It does look like it takes along time I would like to try that some time thanks for sharing


----------



## Yarnie (Jun 4, 2004)

My family is from Cape Verde and when I was over there I saw my aunt do a "natural relaxer" as she calls it to one of my cousins. 

she just took some fresh avocados, mashed then and applied the mixture to the hair as one would do with a relaxer (but she covered the whole hair). then she used a comb to straighten the hair for a couple of minutes. then rinsed and did rollers. the hair after was beautiful! the hair lasted longer without reversing with this treatment she told me.

My mother grew up using Vaseline and similar products in her hair. When i went there, i didn't noticed anything different from what we use in our hair in Europe, if anything I think that they have more access to hair care products (American products especially) than we do in Portugal! 

They tend to use relaxers later (in their 20s) or not at all, and wear protective hairstyles (braids and cornrows).


----------



## ricochet (Jun 4, 2004)

After I stopped relaxing my hair and wore twists most of time, I noticed with each length that "protective styling" was what has caused my natural hair(my experience) to grow long in such a short period of time....That and no excessive cutting or trimming.  I wear twists and braids most of the time, I straighten my hair to trim it about every 3-4 months.  The protective styling makes perfect common sense for our crown.  It doesn't like to be messed with, it likes to be left alone.

ETA:  Why do we think our hair grew so long as a child?  We wore "protective styles", even thought that is not what they were called, and our hair hardly ever saw breakage, unless Momma ripped through it while it was dry, hence why alot of kids are deemed as "tender-headed"...damn right, you would be "tenderheaded" too if all your coil and curls were ripped thru with a fine-tooth comb made for European, straight, Asian, etc, hair!


----------



## Nessa (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey I'm African too, NIGERIAN!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we used to do the black thread thing too. But my mom would oil her scalp with this oil, she forgot, but her hair was to her shoulders!!!!!!


----------



## Nessa (Jun 4, 2004)

yead I forgot, my mom still has that black thread. Maybe she can do that on my hair this weekend. And I can go to Alabama and put a cap over this. This really grows hair, man!!!!


----------



## Nessa (Jun 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## Nacai23 (Jun 4, 2004)

This threading sounds very interesting.  How is it done?  Can someone post instructions please?


----------



## Chichi (Jun 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*syoulee1 said:*
My great grandmother used to wrap her hair in black thread too.  Her hair was waistlength and very thick. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My grandma also had thick waistlength hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chichi


----------



## Sweetyb (Jun 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*happylocks said:*
those r really beautiful photos Sweety and Upon It does look like it takes along time I would like to try that some time thanks for sharing 

[/ QUOTE ]
You're welcome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It does take a long time, because you're wrapping this one section of hair with a thread, wrapping it around the hair repetitively while making sure the thread doesn't overlap, almost feels like you're not going anywhere!


----------



## Erica78 (Jun 5, 2004)

adding to favorites


----------



## fine_beauty (Jun 5, 2004)

It just requires practice and it doesn't take that long. There is a slightly easier version called 'some gaps' simply because gaps are left while threading the whole section. The threaded sections can then be tied together to create different styles via tying the end of one to the root of another section or end to end. This way, it even lasts longer than a week, though, two weeks is a better period to carry it for so you don't have dirt accumulating at the root of the hair/sections


----------



## iCandey (Jun 5, 2004)

I agree with threading...my granny used to do it and she had THICK hair and when you take the thread aloose its sooo beautiful....


----------



## Nessa (Jun 6, 2004)

My grandma used have hair below her shoulders. And she said that black thread will grow your hair so long, so long!!!!


----------



## happylocks (Jun 6, 2004)

how will it grow it long? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is because its a protecting the hair,


----------



## BronzeBrown (Jun 6, 2004)

I used to have my hair 'plaited with thread' (as they say in Nigeria) as well when I was young. Except my mom left spaces between each turn around the section of hair. So the result looked similar to twists, but smoother. It's definitely a protective style, but I - as others have mentioned - was embarrassed to wear it (here in America), so my mom stopped doing it for me.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nacai23 said:*
This threading sounds very interesting.  How is it done?  Can someone post instructions please? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Miss Zaire who was 1st runner up in 1985 Miss Universe had her hair in the thread style during the pageant (if I'm not mistaken) but I couldn't find a picture to show it.

Basically, you divided hair into section like you'd do for single plaits or bantu knots...and then wrapped each section with black thread starting at the base until the hair was covered completely (you know how cat trees have rope wrapped around the poles to create a scratch post? Same idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) After that you could either join the wrapped sections to form rows...or any other way - no limit to creativity here.

The way I mention is how mine was done. Imagine having four rows of singles arranged front to back. Now imagine joining the two rows on the right together overlapping wrapping more thread to join so that you get a pattern like this &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; and then doing the same on the left to get the same pattern when viewed from above, ie two "cornrows". Let me try and explain that better...

- Divide the hair into four rows as if to do four cornrows, back to front.

- Now divide each row from left to right into several singles. The narrower the better. Do one row at a time and wrap each division with thread from base to end before doing the next section. Start off like you're making a ponytail with a small single section (single as in single braid section like you would use to do a single braid. Even though I say small, two pencils thick is small enough). Don't stop at the pony but keep wrapping the thread around the section till it's completely covered. (Or you can leave gaps if you like. I used to have mine covered completely). Do this till every single section is covered completely by thread before going on to the next step.

- Oh forgot to mention... Try to make the # of partings on each row the same as the next so that you end up with a checked pattern of the partings...and each single is next to a single on the adjacent row.

- Now take the first two singles on the right hand side (ie the first single of row one and the first single of row 2...counting the rows either from left or right with the one closest to the ear being 1 and so on and the one closes to the other ear being 4) and hold them together. You can place one over the other if you like. BTW, don't hold them down against the scalp. They used to have them lifted about half an inch from the scalp. So you hold them together to get a shape like this &gt; In other words, you start wrapping at the point where the sections meet when raised about an inch from the scalp.

- Now wrap thread over the place where they overlap so you get &gt;- (BTW, you get a neater look if you start the wrapping at the point where the two when held together hover over the middle of the next two. In other words you are holding the two sections pointing back, raised a little off the scalp and you start wrapping at a point where when you will get a V shape). Wrap the two to form an arm that goes back a little so that when you grab the next two singles to join them, they are slanting at the same angle... giving this pattern &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Or put another way, this pattern &gt;-&gt;-&gt;-&gt;- 

-Do the same to the two rows on the other side.

End result mimics two "French braids" a little raised off the scalp.

Sometimes my stylist didn't join the singles. She'd make fewer partings (like you do for bantu knots) and leave them separate but folded. Taking each at a time, she'd fold the wrapped section to form a loop then wrapping thread around the loop shape so you'd get a shape like d lying on its side...looked a little like bantu knots just not wrapped around. The ends would lie against my scalp.

Miss Zaire (I still remember how beautiful she looked with that style, but my memory may not be quite on the mark) had four or so single sections separated by diagonal parts so that she had one section in the crown area, one in the back and one one either side by her ear. Seemed her hair was long coz the wrapped section were long (or stood up high). They were then bent to meet horizontally at the center of her head. Picture a shape resembling those electronic massagers. I don't think the joint was pointed up like an antenna. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe she had it joined under. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Twas a long time since I saw it, but as you can see, it left an impression on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh another thing that deserves mentioning. When you wrap the hair, you end up with a stiff-ish stick shape. Which is how the styles can stand raised off the scalp. And it's a little stiff and if done too tight might making sleeping hard. But with the "French braid" do, the sides where flat so you could sleep on those. And it does soften a little with time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I do remember about threading was that your natural hair would be straight when you undid them. Probably because as the thread was wrapped your hair was being stretched. Oh and the thread was thick. It's the kind of thread used for crotcheting but in black. And if your hair was too short for the single sections to meet, one'd wrap some thread around the hand several times and then cut through the loop to get several equal-length threads. One'd then hold these against the hair to be wrapped and wrap the hair together with the "fake hair created by the threads" and continue wrapping beyond the hair to cover the sections of thread that make the "fake hair" (this also ensured that the ends of the real hair were well-covered. I never thought of it but that's one sure way to protect the ends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ooooh...Now I wanna do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who'll lend me her daughter or her own head so I can use her as demo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I promise I don't braid tightly.  (Can't do it on my own head coz I won't be able to part the lines right and it won't look nice unless they are straight and even. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## SVT (Jun 7, 2004)

Threading looks and sounds interesting.


----------



## VAIS4LUVAZ (Jun 7, 2004)

This technique is very similar to the "silky dread" style that a lot of people where in the States.


----------



## Nessa (Jun 7, 2004)

WOW Nonie, nice info, for those that do not know...


----------



## missykeyana (Jun 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SuthrnGal said:*
Their hair is probably soft due to the climate they grew up in. My cousins have soft, thick and long hair, they aren't African but they live in Mississippi where the climate is hot and humid during the summer. Mississippi also doesn't have hard water which can make the hair dry feeling. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, the humidity is great for your hair.  It used to kill my relaxed styles, but it makes your hair so soft.  The water is great here too.


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Nonie the way urs used to be done(with the 4 rows) was the way I used to get my hair done too... brings back memory...


----------



## bellydancer (Jun 8, 2004)

i want some silky dreads!!! i want the look of dread locks without the commitment!


----------



## iCandey (Jul 19, 2004)

okay... i asked my mommy and my cuz and was a bit disappointed that the only thing I could get from them was threading and black soap "Alata Samina" http://www.essexcounty.ca/african_black_soap.htm 
but then i was reminded by them that shea butter, jojoba and aloe vera all come from Africa and have been used..alot of it is so mainstream I have forgotten...I will do some research to learn more on Palm nut oil though...there could be something there...I will report my findings


----------



## Shatani (Jul 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*OnceUponAtime said:*
Is this an example of threaded hair?




_Image from a Ghanian hairstylist exhibition._ 

I don't ever recall seeing or hearing about this until you ladies posted. 

[/ QUOTE ]when i was a child and went home to Ghana with my mother, they threaded my hair just like this!!!  the thread was black and shiny...it was really pretty...wow, this picture brought back some memories!!
~T~


----------



## Erica78 (Sep 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## zigzag1 (Sep 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
aikaa
Our mothers are similar, my weekly ritual was to have my hair washed and conditioned with Capirelax products, blowdried and hot combed (I used to scream), then she would grease my hair with TCB or La India, then put Paltas oil on my scalp then wrap my hair with black wool or cotton for school. 

[/ QUOTE ] WHOA!!!! this brings back memories  My mum did the same thing but without the wrapping - just plaits /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bellydancer (Sep 20, 2004)

I want to learn how to do silky dreads. That style is quickly growing on me. I like it, but I won't let too many people play in my hair so I'm going to learn how to do this on my own


----------



## facets (Jan 21, 2007)

*bump*

great thread!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jan 21, 2007)

Interesting info!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jan 21, 2007)

bump it up!


----------



## Africana in Alberta (Jan 21, 2007)

My mom used to braid/plait my hair with thread too. The other day I was having a conversation with my cousin, she was thinking of weaving her own hair. She is no expert of course but she needs something for the week before payday. She doesn't know how to cornrow, so she is thinking of bonding the weave on to her own hair!!! (yes I have begged her to vsit this site, before she goes completely bald.) Anyway I suggested that she she uses the thread method instead of cornrows. Do you think that it would work? Just vertical lines with some hair left out in the front. I'm sure it wouldn't last as long, but it wouldn't be as tight as conrows. She thought I was crazy when I suggested this, but I really think it could work as a short-short term weave method. ( If it works I want the patent on this!!!)


----------



## Anancy (Jan 21, 2007)

aikaa71 said:
			
		

> When I was younger, my mum would also do the black thread wraps. She would wash and put la India hair grease (does anyone remember this grease??) on my damp hair and then do the thread wraps will my hair was still damp.



*YES The black thread!!!!! *My mum used to do this style for me when i was little, i used to love it because of the silky feel. It's called something like cokhi (forgive me on that i really don't know what the spelling is, i'll have to ask my mum).  She would also use a indian hear grease on my scalp.

I had very thick soft hair when i was younger, hardly had it out, and as kids we always had good food no Mcdonalds or junk.


----------



## sweetwhispers (Jan 21, 2007)

I got my hair threaded as well It does work. My mother used to use butter when she was little. Uggh the Indian hair oils my mother used, use to Stink! I was so embaressed. I know she used Jasmine oil a lot. The other ones used to have pictures of Indian ladies they probably were Dabur or something. I was always in Cornrows as well. My hair wasn't very long, it was APL. For children if their hair isn't growing and they are under a year- shave it off, it will grow back uniform. Heck my cousins hair was shaved every summer till 5 and now her hair must be past BSL. Its weird going back and seeing all of these bald little girls running around in Niger


----------



## nadine1977canada (Jan 21, 2007)

I stopped using the black thread when i relaxed my hair in september 06. I almost mentioned it when i joined  and didnt dare to say it, cause i thought that the ladies in here would think i was crazy.

As a matter of fact, I dont know how to braid at all, Im a horrible braider.I cant do plaits, I can only do my hair using thread. that is it.erplexed 


 There is another technique that we use. For those of you who dont know, I have african lineage from ghana and zaire. 


When doing plait braids( i hope i said this right...i mean the small braids that are close to the head like that woman who is editor of Essence Magazine). We sometime use a thread to start the braid, that way every single little iddy bitty hair is taken and braided. It does help to grow every singe hair at the temples. I will try to contact my cousins to get a detail explanation of how it is done.

Also we use alot of palm oil. At least in my family. We use palm oil and we do a similar recipe to the ojon products. Will ask my granny when she wakes up how its done. I plan to write it down for myself too.

We braided our hair alot, oiled the scalp and wrapped our hair at night. The women in my family have bra strap hair and beyond. All  always told me to stay away from relaxers and remain natural or get braids with natural extensions. 

From the age of 0 to 5 my hair has been natural. When mom wanted to straighten my hair a bit, she would do a roller set. 

Then when i turned 6, my hair was briefly threaded( black thread) and then i had jherry curls for a while. After that, I started to get long braids( milli vanelli braids as my bros calls it  )

Do from the age of 6 to the age of 22, I had braids.I greased my scalp religiously, with either hair pouss plus or sulfur 8 hairgrease. My hair was thick and long!!! it was bit past my bra strap(when natural). 

From age 22 to now (29): I have been natural, until sept 06.


 I have to admit braids are some of the best protective styles out there I am not going to lie. Even when i was wearing wigs, i would use thread on my hair  underneath and then wear a wig.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 21, 2007)

I am originally from Angola and in South Angola women put what we call _olho de mumpeca_ in their hair and boy do they have pretty hair, this oil is the same one as the one in the Ojon brand, but of course in its pure form, you can buy it in African stores too. I know that the women in Namibia (Himba tribe) put red clay in their hair and it really grows, they have really long (dirty ) hair, but I take it you can wash it off just like henna. I'm sure there are plenty of other secrets but I only know of these two. And of course the black thread thing, it does work!! But only on natural hair, when you relax your hair it'll just break off.


----------



## Naijaqueen (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL my mom used to use the black thread on my hair but I stopped her when I was like 6!  Come to think of it, My hair was natural, thick and not shorter than APL as a kid...hmmmm


----------



## aziza (Jan 21, 2007)

ShaniKeys said:
			
		

> I am originally from Angola and in South Angola women put what we call _*olho de mumpeca*_ in their hair and boy do they have pretty hair, this oil is the same one as the one in the Ojon brand, but of course in its pure form, you can buy it in African stores too. I know that the women in Namibia (Himba tribe) put red clay in their hair and it really grows, they have really long (dirty ) hair, but I take it you can wash it off just like henna. I'm sure there are plenty of other secrets but I only know of these two. And of course the black thread thing, it does work!! But only on natural hair, when you relax your hair it'll just break off.


 
I have used this oil before, I just didnt like the smell. I didnt know Ojon products had oleo de mumpeca in them.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 21, 2007)

aziza said:
			
		

> I have used this oil before, I just didnt like the smell. I didnt know Ojon products had oleo de mumpeca in them.


Yes they do, I recognized the smell, and if you ever smell the Ojon Reparative Treatment, you will too


----------



## patient1 (Jan 21, 2007)

nadine1977canada said:
			
		

> Also we use alot of *palm oil*.
> 
> We braided our hair alot, oiled the scalp and wrapped our hair at night.
> 
> ...



1. I love palm oil (to eat and to apply to the hair). I can't wait to end my fast so that I can cook a meal based in palm oil.

2. I have a tiny bit of Hair Pouss plus left!! I found some in a beauty supply store in Orange, NJ. I like the way it smells and it melts so easily. It's one of the things I experimented with on myhair line. When I'm in braids, I coat my vulnerable areas with it at night.

3. I agree. Braids, natural or with extensions, are a wonderful protective style as long as they're installed correctly and cared for properly. 

Nice thread. Thanks to whomever bumped it up.  I just read a book set in Nigeria called Half of a Yellow Sun and the food descriptions jollof rice, gharri, chicken in palm oil, pepper soup had me SALIVATING!!!

p1


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Jan 21, 2007)

ShaniKeys said:
			
		

> I am originally from Angola and in South Angola women put what we call _olho de mumpeca_ in their hair and boy do they have pretty hair, this oil is the same one as the one in the Ojon brand, but of course in its pure form, you can buy it in African stores too. I know that the women in Namibia (Himba tribe) put red clay in their hair and it really grows, they have really long (dirty ) hair, but I take it you can wash it off just like henna. I'm sure there are plenty of other secrets but I only know of these two. And of course the black thread thing, it does work!! But only on natural hair, when you relax your hair it'll just break off.



Yeah I've heard of the red clay thing. As a matter of fact, one of my friends and I tried to figure out how we could do this to our hair and see what kind of benefit it would give. Well, since I can't see myself walking around with dirt in my hair all day this is what we came up with:

1/2 cup of Olive oil
3 tablespoons Shea Butter oil
4 tablespoons of kaolin clay
Put it on wet or dry hair before you wash it. I let it sit for 20min under the dryer with a shower cap on. Then I shampoo, deep condition, ect... as normal.

I tried it for a month and what I noticed is that my hair is a lot stronger and shinier, a really deep shine. Also my follicles are smoother and sturdier(if that makes since). Next time I want to replace the Olive oil with Shea Butter and the Shea Butter with Aloe Juice or palm oil and see how that works out.


----------



## angie10 (Jan 21, 2007)

I remember doing those threaded hair styles on a few friends when I was younger. It's really weird, but your hair grows really fast doing that. It may have to do with the fact that is some form of protective styling. I agree with the ladies that mentioned something about people wearing their hair short, because they had to wear it that way till a certain point. My sister used to thread her hair back in the days, and it grew so fast. It was really thick for sure and about BSL when stretched.

I think a lot of the fast growth might be due to mostly diet. We eat a lot of stews, which has mostly tomatoes, onions, meat and so on. Lot's of soups like okra soup, vegetable soups and some soups with ingredients you don't find here easily lot's and lot's of vegetables, and fish.

We eat lots of fruit like coconut, papaya, avocado, bananas and so many other African fruits you don't find here. I never really payed attention to the products, I moved here when I was younger. I will look into finding out more info's.

I really do believe that your hair grows from mostly what you put into your body, not really as much as to what you put on the outside. If vitamins works for you, just imagine if you were eating the actually food that those vitamins are suppose to supliment. When I was back home, I never ate processed food. I tried my first processed food when I came her, and I don't hardly eat like that anymore.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 24, 2007)

Has anyone tried this method on a section of their hair, like the nape to get it growing? bonjour


----------



## facets (Mar 7, 2007)

**bumping**


----------



## ShaniKeys (Mar 13, 2007)

rinygirl6 said:
			
		

> Yeah I've heard of the red clay thing. As a matter of fact, one of my friends and I tried to figure out how we could do this to our hair and see what kind of benefit it would give. Well, since I can't see myself walking around with dirt in my hair all day this is what we came up with:
> 
> 1/2 cup of Olive oil
> 3 tablespoons Shea Butter oil
> ...


Oh great, where did you find the kaolin clay?


----------



## hothair (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh me me me!

I'm Fulani (North Nigerian) and we're known for our hair (still waiting on mine once i drop the damn scissors!) Anyways lele (henna) is old news we used it to decorate and wash our hair. Then there's Main Shanu (its sort of buttery cheese from well a cow), we use that the way you would hair mayonnaise. Wiwi (Indian hemp) we mix with some of the cheese for the scalp. Palm oil we mix with some herbs and milk for the complexion (and believe me you look good when you come out the smoke!), there's loads more let me get my sis...

I have tried or used most of these and they do work, my main problem with them is the smell, that cheese smells something fierce but makes my hair shiny. Well henna we all know, the palm oil mix thing is a long process so only do it when i go visiting...will come back with more. 

My mum's Southern Nigerian (efik) also can be known for their hair, the thread thing yep everytime I went to see my cousins i was 'roped' in (pun intended) ok this is getting long, will come back with more


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 13, 2007)

oh this is all so excititing...keep it coming African sistahs! ...bumped for more...bonjour


----------



## hothair (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok I'm back! Main Kadan (Shea butter) has been mentioned, it's really cool my mum-in law brought me some gorgeous unrefined butter i heat in the microwave for 10 secs and use on my wet coils (well before the braids) very nice also used it on my brand new nephew's skin (you know when they do the peeling thing?) worked like a charm.

She doesn't know what the English (or latin) equivalent is for most of the herbs. But there are these (reddish) sticks you boil and put in a bath filled with VERY hot water and my sister's-in-law law sit in it after they've had a baby and their body gets rid of all the excess toxins and stuff after childbirth and they literally shrink back to size! I wish she would let me put up some before and after pics but....  

There's soooo much stuff and seeing that I've been away from home for long i find it all very fascinating  my in-laws think i'm a bit:crazy: for wanting to use local stuff instead of labelled stuff where i can read ingredients...but the ladies that use these are so gorgeous and they have up to 11 kids with no problems and are fitter than me!


----------



## facets (Mar 13, 2007)

hothair said:
			
		

> Ok I'm back! Main Kadan (Shea butter) has been mentioned, it's really cool my mum-in law brought me some gorgeous unrefined butter i heat in the microwave for 10 secs and use on my wet coils (well before the braids) very nice also used it on my brand new nephew's skin (you know when they do the peeling thing?) worked like a charm.
> 
> She doesn't know what the English (or latin) equivalent is for most of the herbs. *But there are these (reddish) sticks you boil and put in a bath filled with VERY hot water and my sister's-in-law law sit in it after they've had a baby and their body gets rid of all the excess toxins and stuff after childbirth and they literally shrink back to size! I wish she would let me put up some before and after pics but.... *
> 
> There's soooo much stuff and seeing that I've been away from home for long i find it all very fascinating  my in-laws think i'm a bit:crazy: for wanting to use local stuff instead of labelled stuff where i can read ingredients...*but the ladies that use these are so gorgeous and they have up to 11 kids with no problems and are fitter than me!*


OMG, that sounds brilliant! I've only had two kids and I'm already bah:.

Where can I score some in the US?


----------



## hothair (Mar 13, 2007)

kaybeegee said:
			
		

> OMG, that sounds brilliant! I've only had two kids and I'm already bah:.
> 
> Where can I score some in the US?



I wish I could say, but I don't even know what they are, she (mum in law) brings them with her along with a whole bunch of other herbs all I know is for at least the first 40 days after childbirth she has a fit if her daughters drink or eat anything colder than room temperature, she believes the heat, hot water etc encourages the toxins to be washed out of their system, they (her daughter's) hardly argue she has 9 kids from ages 10 to 30 and looks good! I don't have kids yet so haven't tried them, but when i go in about a month or so i'll try and find out even the local names for the sticks and herbs and share with you guys!


----------



## facets (Mar 13, 2007)

hothair said:
			
		

> I wish I could say, but I don't even know what they are, she (mum in law) brings them with her along with a whole bunch of other herbs all I know is for at least the first 40 days after childbirth she has a fit if her daughters drink or eat anything colder than room temperature, she believes the heat, hot water etc encourages the toxins to be washed out of their system, they (her daughter's) hardly argue she has 9 kids from ages 10 to 30 and looks good! I don't have kids yet so haven't tried them, but when i go in about a month or so i'll try and find out even the local names for the sticks and herbs and share with you guys!


I'd be thankful for any info you could pass on HH!   It seems like it's an effort to eat well, exercise enough, de-stress etc. in Europe and the States. If I just sort of 'go along with the flow' here in the US, not being conscientious about self-care & diet, I end up feeling and looking a mess.
So, I love learning what ppl worldwide do to keep their health & beauty.


----------



## Afrolinda (Mar 13, 2007)

Chichi said:
			
		

> I know that when we were kids, our Mom used to wrap our hair in black thread. I think that they call them silky dreads now but back then the kids thought that we had snakes growing out of our scalps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## winterinatl (Mar 13, 2007)

The long reddish sticks, are they cinnamon?


----------



## hothair (Mar 13, 2007)

winterinatl said:
			
		

> The long reddish sticks, are they cinnamon?



No, they're like roots but i don't know what they're called, there are always so many herbs and teas around i sort of take them for granted, but i'll be sure to get more useful information soon...


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 24, 2007)

And more on the stick like roots? bonjour


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 24, 2007)

I got a close eye on this thread 4 those "RED STICKS"!

MonaRae


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Mar 24, 2007)

hothair said:
			
		

> She doesn't know what the English (or latin) equivalent is for most of the herbs. But there are these (reddish) sticks you boil and put in a bath filled with VERY hot water and my sister's-in-law law sit in it *after they've had a baby and their body gets rid of all the excess toxins* and stuff after childbirth and they literally shrink back to size! I wish she would let me put up some before and after pics but....
> 
> !


 
this is very interesting. i can't wait to hear more


----------



## hothair (Mar 24, 2007)

SweetCaramel1 said:
			
		

> this is very interesting. *i can't wait to hear more *



Good thing reminding me, I'm headed home in a couple of days i'll go stalk my mum in law and at least get pictures of the "sticks" and any more info I can off her i'll also try and ask my sis' obstetrician if he can give me any scientific info on this...


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 24, 2007)

Thxs!  And have a safe trip.

MonaRae


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 24, 2007)

I wonder if it would work to thread the ends of your cornrows on natural hair from the base of the scalp to the ends and get good growth? Now I would have to learn how to do the threading.....hmmm


----------



## brandy (Mar 24, 2007)

In the past Igbo's in the southern part of Nigeria used elu aki (black palm kernel oil) to moisturise their hair before using the black thread to plait their hair. My aunties had very long hair because 1. They had natural hair. 2. The black palm kernel oil. 3.They ate alot of vegetables and fish. 

I used the black thread to plait my hair for 3 years as a teenager (15 to 18) and I had natural bra strap length hair.
I ate alot of vegetables and fruits as well. I eventually got a relaxer and with time my hair withered away because I had no knowledge of caring for  relaxed hair.

I use the black thread to plait my daughter's hair and in a year she has grown so much hair. I will try and post some of her hair photos in the near future.
Igbos believe in shaving the hair to make it grow back thicker especially in young children and babies.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Mar 24, 2007)

hothair said:
			
		

> Good thing reminding me, I'm headed home in a couple of days i'll go stalk my mum in law and at least get pictures of the "sticks" and any more info I can off her i'll also try and ask my sis' obstetrician if he can give me any scientific info on this...


 
thanks in advance. have a great trip


----------



## DragonPearl (Apr 3, 2007)

brandy said:
			
		

> Igbos believe in shaving the hair to make it grow back thicker especially in young children and babies.


My Chinese teacher told me that they do that in China too.


----------



## chickory_bee (Jun 22, 2007)

I was searching for this thread because I remember what my mother used to do to my hair when I was younger!! 
I used to like Cornrows, but my mom prefered to 'Thread' my hair. I hated it! Then one day, I cut all my hair off, so I had to go to the barber to get an even fade, and then as my hair started to grow back, my mom faithfully greased it (not my scalp so much, but definitely my hair) and she would section if off and wrap it in the black thread...My hair was always so healthy, soft and LONG! 
The other day, my girls and I were talking, and we were saying if only there was a way to make that style cute, we would definitely do it again now! It was difficult to sleep with it initially, but after a while it was fine. and taking it out was breeze, and you didn't have to worry about tangles or much breakage.
I know that when I moved to PNG, there was a girl that had the style, but used colored ribbons over the thread to give it a more 'western' look. I wouldn't want to walk around with ribbons in my head now, but I do wish I could go away and get it done for a month and then come back with longer healthier hair!


----------



## Lioness (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm Nigerian, and the only 'secret' my mum ever told me for hair is....... Hemp. Apparantly it's readily available in some parts of Nigeria, and rubbing it on the hair and scalp is supposed to stimulate growth.

Well that's may two cents   xxx


----------



## cicilypayne (Jun 22, 2007)

Summa Bliss said:
			
		

> I'm Nigerian, and the only 'secret' my mum ever told me for hair is....... Hemp. Apparantly it's readily available in some parts of Nigeria, and rubbing it on the hair and scalp is supposed to stimulate growth.
> 
> Well that's may two cents   xxx




Summa Bliss it appears you must know the secrets already your hair looks good in your siggy. Are you using Hemp on your Hair, if not what are you using?


----------



## Blackberry7 (Jun 22, 2007)

rinygirl6 said:
			
		

> Yeah I've heard of the red clay thing. As a matter of fact, one of my friends and I tried to figure out how we could do this to our hair and see what kind of benefit it would give. Well, since I can't see myself walking around with dirt in my hair all day this is what we came up with:
> 
> 1/2 cup of Olive oil
> 3 tablespoons Shea Butter oil
> ...



I've done clay treatments. I don't mix the clay with oil - just water. It does work to make hair silky soft.


----------



## queenbee8687 (Jul 18, 2007)

My hair was always wrapped up with thread aswell.  My hair was very strong and thick from this.  And in agreement with everyone else this was hard to sleep with.  However i remember having long thick hair throughout this time.  I have also always been told to leave my hair alone.  And to be honest when i was younger i use to have one wash and condition day a week and then back into the threads.  This seemed to work....I'm from Ghana.


----------



## mango387 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have enjoyed reading this thread.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 18, 2007)

my gradma used to thread me n my younger sis hair too back in Nigeria...our hair was so thick too....Also  now that i think about it...my grandma has natural brastrap 4b hair and thats all she does...threading with the black thread...she does it every 2 weeks or so and her hair is so thick and long...i bet it would be longer if she didnt cut it (to maintain that certain length)...As a matter of fact i may have some blk thread..will look for it this weekend..I may need to get back  on this....


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 18, 2007)

i love this thread...subscribing to it


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 18, 2007)

oh  and for the ladies that threaded their hair when they were younger but think it'll look so crazy right now and would not wear it outside....there's a method of blk hair threading that my grandma used to do on my hur...as a matter of fact my sis did it for me  about 6yrs ago and i wore it out...lol...u thread the hair like u normally would...from base to ends and then wrap it around itself...called "okoso"  just like bantu knots...to make it more stylish...just make traingular parts.....as soon as i find my blk thread  ..imma see if i can get my sis to thread my hait again so i can post pics


----------



## hothair (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies, about the "red sticks" a biologist family friend has suggested I give her/ or any lab the roots and herbs to identify before I suggest them to anyone Will keep you guys updated!

About threading one holiday I had this done and I had a 'facelift' from the pull but it made my hair lush. I wonder if I can do this myself :scratchch I've got a wig to cover it if it looks that butters


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 18, 2007)

hothair said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, about the "red sticks" a biologist family friend has suggested I give her/ or any lab the roots and herbs to identify before I suggest them to anyone Will keep you guys updated!
> 
> About threading one holiday I had this done and I had a 'facelift' from the pull but it made my hair lush. I wonder if I can do this myself :scratchch I've got a wig to cover it if it looks that butters[/quote]
> 
> Hey sis...lol..it def gives an instant facelift...i was actually thinking of doing it or getting my sis to do it...and if it dont look too cute..covering with a wig....hmmm...


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 18, 2007)

Its a good idea to cover with a wig!!


----------



## hothair (Jul 18, 2007)

scarcity21 said:
			
		

> hothair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm actually trying this out right now - I'm using weave thread we'll see how it goes, somehow I think that wig will come in useful


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 18, 2007)

hothair said:
			
		

> I'm actually trying this out right now - I'm using weave thread we'll see how it goes, somehow I think that wig will come in useful


lemme know how it goes...i wanna see too if possible


----------



## Zawaj (Jul 18, 2007)

great thread!!


----------



## brandy (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm actually trying this out right now - I'm using weave thread we'll see how it goes, somehow I think that wig will come in useful

Please whatever you do DO NOT use a weave thread for wrapping it ruined my hair when I did it! The weave thread is too coarse for it and would break your hair!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 19, 2007)

Bumped for more. Love this thread!bonjour


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 19, 2007)

hothair said:
			
		

> I'm actually trying this out right now - I'm using weave thread we'll see how it goes, somehow I think that wig will come in useful


 

Well.................how did it turn out?


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 19, 2007)

still waiting patiently


----------



## hothair (Jul 19, 2007)

brandy said:
			
		

> I'm actually trying this out right now - I'm using weave thread we'll see how it goes, somehow I think that wig will come in useful
> 
> Please whatever you do DO NOT use a weave thread for wrapping it ruined my hair when I did it! The weave thread is too coarse for it and would break your hair!!



 Now I read this after feeling so pleased with myself- Scarcity21 will pm you.


----------



## MissJ (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, I'd really like to try this.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 19, 2007)

angie10 said:
			
		

> I remember doing those threaded hair styles on a few friends when I was younger. It's really weird, but your hair grows really fast doing that. It may have to do with the fact that is some form of protective styling. I agree with the ladies that mentioned something about people wearing their hair short, because they had to wear it that way till a certain point. My sister used to thread her hair back in the days, and it grew so fast. It was really thick for sure and about BSL when stretched.
> 
> I think a lot of the fast growth might be due to mostly diet. We eat a lot of stews, which has mostly tomatoes, onions, meat and so on. Lot's of soups like okra soup, vegetable soups and some soups with ingredients you don't find here easily lot's and lot's of vegetables, and fish.
> 
> ...


 
I have to admit good nutrition is very important but good hair care is equally important.  I have many friends from both Nigeria and Ghana and I have to say that many eat as you say ( I like to eat that way too..give me a good bowl of fufu or rice and some groundnut stew and chicken or egusi soup and I am good to go!!  ) but with exception to some of the African ladies here and one that I know personally, (please don't take offense because it is meant to be just an observation) I have seen very few who knew how to care for their hair. As I said there is one Ghanaian lady that I know well and she had very long, beautiful, healthy hair but she also took very good care of her hair with protective styling.  Both are equally important.


----------



## lejardinier (Jul 19, 2007)

My sister-in-law is from Sudan. She has a huge tub of brown mud under her sink that she uses to clean her skin and hair. She also has three bags of dried mud/herb flakes in the freezer. What is it, you might ask? She can't explain it to me. She has given me some to use. You add a little water to a small amount in a bowl; rub it all over your body and then rinse it off. You don't need lotion or anything after you dry off. She also mixes some with henna and puts it on her waist length hair for a treatment a couple of times a month. It has a rose/amber smell.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 19, 2007)

lejardinier said:
			
		

> My sister-in-law is from Sudan. She has a huge tub of brown mud under her sink that she uses to clean her skin and hair. She also has three bags of dried mud/herb flakes in the freezer. What is it, you might ask? She can't explain it to me. She has given me some to use. You add a little water to a small amount in a bowl; rub it all over your body and then rinse it off. You don't need lotion or anything after you dry off. She also mixes some with henna and puts it on her waist length hair for a treatment a couple of times a month. It has a rose/amber smell.


 
Out of curiosity, I wanna know too


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 20, 2007)

Can threading cut the hair strands? How tight is it safe to strand? I got the hair stranding thread yesterday (not weave thread!) bonjour


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Can threading cut the hair strands? How tight is it safe to strand? I got the hair stranding thread yesterday (not weave thread!) bonjour


 

I wouldnt think it would cut the hair strands..cos u r grabbing a big enough section of hair..just think of a broom stick..by itself it breaks easily but when there is a bunch of them it cant be broken easily...sorry..I know corny but that was the only analogy that came to mind right now.....plus the thread is covering ur whole length of hair and is thicker than an individual hair strand...HTH


----------



## CurleeDST (Jul 24, 2007)

Great thread!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 25, 2007)

scarcity21 said:


> I wouldnt think it would cut the hair strands..cos u r grabbing a big enough section of hair..just think of a broom stick..by itself it breaks easily but when there is a bunch of them it cant be broken easily...sorry..I know corny but that was the only analogy that came to mind right now.....plus the thread is covering ur whole length of hair and is thicker than an individual hair strand...HTH



Thank You. I have found the right thread. I practiced on one section of hair and one day I will do more. This will be a test project. bonjour


----------



## Lioness (Jul 25, 2007)

cicilypayne said:


> Summa Bliss it appears you must know the secrets already your hair looks good in your siggy. Are you using Hemp on your Hair, if not what are you using?



Hi Cicilpayne- sorry it took ages to reply!

I don't use Hemp, although I would totally looove to out of curiosity!!! At one point I was taking Hemp Seed Oil capsules. I didn't notice amazzing growth, tho.

I use Castor oil for shine, Cantu Leave in Conditioning Creme for strength and Shea Butter mixed with Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil Creme to seal my ends.

Thanks for the compliment! You've also got georgeous hair!


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jul 25, 2007)

I use African Glory Oil as a hot oil treatment.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is a great thread. I'm definitely subscribing


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 4, 2008)

Wonderful thread!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 4, 2008)

Did anyone ever find out the name of that MUD that lady kept under her sink and washed her hair with? bonjour


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 4, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Did anyone ever find out the name of that MUD that lady kept under her sink and washed her hair with? bonjour



I wonder if it was Rhassoul.... isn't that an African mud/clay?


----------



## MissRissa (Apr 4, 2008)

Even though this would be the wrong forum, I'm really interested in things used on the skin.  I see African and African-American women from different regions all the time with the most beautiful, smooth skin.  im hoping its not all genetic.


----------



## backtonature (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## MonPetite (Jun 5, 2008)

Bumping for news of the "Red sticks". 

I'm always on the look out for a good way to detox. 

No kids yet...or plans for kids, though. 

I need to get married first. 

No...finish school first...then get married. erplexed

I just made myself depressed. 

ANYWAY! 

RED STICKS! Any news??


----------



## btb (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello All,
I love this forum and this thread. I've been a bit shy with posting. But, I always enjoy reading the forum.  I have a few questions that I can't seem to locate an answer for. Hopefully, some of you ladies can help.

I've been searching the internet for more information on this "threading" technique and it's been hard for me to find any concrete info.
Are any of you using this technique/hairstyle? Do you have any pictures?

And, I live in southern California. Do you know of any locticians/ stylists,braiders that know how to do this in the greater Los Angeles area? Any African ladies?
I would really like to try this style.

Thanks for any info or input!
Bridget


----------



## pureebony (Jul 27, 2008)

btb said:


> Hello All,
> I love this forum and this thread. I've been a bit shy with posting. But, I always enjoy reading the forum.  I have a few questions that I can't seem to locate an answer for. Hopefully, some of you ladies can help.
> 
> I've been searching the internet for more information on this "threading" technique and it's been hard for me to find any concrete info.
> ...



Hiya,

Im in the Uk but have threaded in the past allot, the thing with threading is this, the thread they use comes in a sort of plastic like material, and you must be careful that your hair is healthy as this method, can slice your hair strands- I noticed this allot when I did it 2 years ago. Im not sure f it would be different with silk thread though?


I love this thread, im going to print the whole thing out!

Bumping too!


----------



## btb (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for responding pureebony. Did you notice a difference in your hair growth?
I know that there must be someone on the forum who can help out with more info. But, I noticed that these posts get buried so quickly.erplexed


----------



## pureebony (Jul 27, 2008)

My mother did it for me as a child all the time, and back then you could say yes it did grow my hair, but I think this happens because as you pull your hair and weave the thread around it sort of encourages your hair to grow, im not so sure how good it is on the actual hair strands though.

HTH


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Jul 27, 2008)

No updates on the red sticks or the mysterious mud?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 27, 2008)

I think threading works so well because it's a super protective style - your hair is truly hid away, and so rentention is close to 100%. 

I doubt, honestly, that you will find anyone in the States who does it professionally, as it's considered an 'old fashioned' style.....


----------



## Casarela (Jul 28, 2008)

See thats what I was thinking ...in my country Morocco thats what they use ghassoul...hennae, olive oil and bunch of herbs and oil ..I remember there was some herbs/small branches that my aunt would boil and make me drink that would make my lips reddish its pronounced FOUA. bunch of natural products they use. Im having family coming over from Morocco soon...see half of my family are moroccan arabs and the other half are moroccan berbers ...and berber(native people in morocco) actually have interesting hair care I find...tomorrow I will be visiting my berber cousin and will post the most used hair care n products.



JustKiya said:


> I wonder if it was Rhassoul.... isn't that an African mud/clay?


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Aug 4, 2008)

Updates? Casarela?


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish I could find the thread! For that matter I wish I could thread wrap my hair (my work doesn't allow).  My ex's family were big shea butter and black soap users. Thats all I ever saw at the house. They used it on their hair, skin everything


----------



## facets (Aug 7, 2008)

*bump* Casarela, I'm curious too!!


----------



## rafikichick92 (Aug 13, 2008)

lejardinier said:


> My sister-in-law is from Sudan. She has a huge tub of brown mud under her sink that she uses to clean her skin and hair. She also has three bags of dried mud/herb flakes in the freezer. What is it, you might ask? She can't explain it to me. She has given me some to use. You add a little water to a small amount in a bowl; rub it all over your body and then rinse it off. You don't need lotion or anything after you dry off. She also mixes some with henna and puts it on her waist length hair for a treatment a couple of times a month. It has a rose/amber smell.


 
Might this be it?

Baka Beauty's Sahara Clay is an Original, 100% natural, clay hair treatment and facial mask. This 15 minute treatment can add years of life to your hair. It is an excellent deep cleansing treatment for locks. Sahara Clay can be used to deep cleanse hair and skin. The all natural clay extracts impurities from hair and skin leaving a clean, smooth finish.

Sahara Clay is:
Hair deep cleanser (especially good for locks)
Skin cleanser-makes a wonderful facial mask

Sahara clay is great for locks because it deep cleanses like no shampoo can and leaves no residue. Use periodically to leave your locks squeaky clean. The clay will never unravel formed or mature locks. It is a deep cleanser which removes impurities from the hair and skin, deeper than soap or shampoo. It is not harmful to the hair and can remain on the hair with heated moisture (heating cap) for up to 1 hour. Without a heating cap it can remain on the hair until it the clay begins to harden state. Then rinse and condition. The Masai tribe in Eastern Africa use a red clay on their hair. This provides a gentle hair relaxer effect on the hair. Sahara Clay will have this same effect. Used after the Natural-Laxer, Sahara Clay is a finish to the process that further enhances the relaxing effect and smooths the hair. Sahara Clay can safely be used on straight (white) hair as well as on African American hair. It provides a deep cleansing and will make white, gray or blonde hair brighten. Sahara Clay will gradually relax the hair, to a certain extent.

As a facial mask, Sahara Clay will deep cleanse the skin, leaving a smoother appearance.

Safe for all hair types.

I found this at http://www.bakabeauty.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=108. It sounds similar.


----------



## infojunkie (Aug 13, 2008)

I was all pumped up to get my hair threaded until I saw the post about only doing it on natural hair. I'm transitioning and most of my hair is still relaxed. 

I had already started looking up instructions on how to teach myself to do this and anyone interested is welcome to the info:

http://www.amazon.com/Hair-Wraps-Klutz-Akers-Johnson/dp/1570541639 
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Hair-Wraps 
 http://www.klutz.com/catalog/product/1133 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=29941&page=6 

Also and interested in the clay and the herbs to soak in. 

I'd hate for this thread to get lost. 

***o.k. back to Google***


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 13, 2008)

lejardinier said:


> My sister-in-law is from Sudan. She has a huge tub of brown mud under her sink that she uses to clean her skin and hair. She also has three bags of dried mud/herb flakes in the freezer. What is it, you might ask? She can't explain it to me. She has given me some to use. You add a little water to a small amount in a bowl; rub it all over your body and then rinse it off. You don't need lotion or anything after you dry off. She also mixes some with henna and puts it on her waist length hair for a treatment a couple of times a month. It has a rose/amber smell.



I'm thinking this clay might be rhassoul because it is brownish-grey when it's wet. If the clay isn't wet when you see it, it might be bentonite or multani mitti.


----------



## rafikichick92 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bumping ...


----------



## infojunkie (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Hothair, 

Still no word on those "sticks"? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 1, 2009)

Have any of you naturals tried the black thread thing in recent years? My mom used to do it on my hair when I was little but I haven`t done it in ages, I`m thinking about doing it again...

Some more African beauty secrets:
-When I was relaxed, my mum used to put egg yolk on my hair, let it harden up and then rinse it with beer. 
-Women in Luanda use avocado as a mask, tomato juice and garlic for their edges. (not all at the same time of course)


----------



## yuriko (Feb 1, 2009)

Nigerian checking in

1. Used black soap to bathe, does not smell nice and fruity because it contains no perfumes, but leaves your skin moisturized, cleared up my blemishes 

2. Shea butter on the hair (even though I hate the smell of unrefined shea butter)

3. Olive oil or Palm oil on your stomach daily the minute you find out that you are pregnant, prevents stretch marks

4. olive oil on the hair

5. All naturals must sleep in braids to prevent matting

6. I also grew up doing egg treatments to my hair, and beer rinses.

7. Lastly Henna on fingernails and hair


----------



## gn1g (Feb 1, 2009)

yuriko said:


> Nigerian checking in
> 
> 1. Used black soap to bathe, does not smell nice and fruity because it contains no perfumes, but leaves your skin moisturized, cleared up my blemishes
> 
> ...


 

how do you do Number 7?

what brand of black soap do you use?


----------



## yuriko (Feb 1, 2009)

gn1g said:


> how do you do Number 7?
> 
> what brand of black soap do you use?



I actually have not henna'd my hair or nails in years. I plan to start up with henna on my hair again in the summer

I actually normally use locally made liquid black soap from my village, made by my relatives. But if I run out, I buy "Dudu Osun", they carry it in most African stores, but you can google it and buy it from online vendors (it is a Nigerian Brand); it works fine but I hate paying for something that I can get for free, besides the local home type is the best


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Feb 1, 2009)

yuriko said:


> I actually have not henna'd my hair or nails in years. I plan to start up with henna on my hair again in the summer
> 
> I actually normally use locally made liquid black soap from my village, made by my relatives. But if I run out, I buy "Dudu Osun", they carry it in most African stores, but you can google it and buy it from online vendors (it is a Nigerian Brand); it works fine but I hate paying for something that I can get for free, besides the local home type is the best


 
Hm, how do you henna your nails? And what are the benefits?


----------



## yuriko (Feb 1, 2009)

Bri505 said:


> Hm, how do you henna your nails? And what are the benefits?



I googled this information about henna for nails; far as I know it makes your nails hard, prevents them from chipping, is permanent; but mostly because it was a tradition at festivals

Some of the oldest and most widespread henna applications are those for fingernails.  Fingernails consist of keratin, the same protein material as skin and hair, so henna stains fingernails in the same way as it does skin or hair.  Henna strengthens fingernails and cuticles by binding to the keratin strands.  Henna also deters fungal infections of the nails.  These qualities were important to women who did hard agricultural work in soggy irrigated fields, grinding grain and other household tasks, yet had to keep their fingertips smooth for weaving and sewing, or who simply wanted to look nice and not suffer from split nails and cuticles. 

There was a painful way that they would use a leaf to apply hot hot henna to the nails, but you can avoid the pain and apply this way

*HOW TO HENNA NAILS  * 






Henna stains nails a brilliant orange and will last as long as the nail is there! When the nail grows, the base will not have color, but the rest of the nail will still be bright orange. The tips of the nails will lighten from wear but will never appear chipped. Henna can be re-applied to nails every 3-4 weeks to avoid the "half-moon" look. Henna is not only a healthy alternative to polish, but it looks unique and lasts a long time too!

 


You can use the same paste you decorate your skin or hair with to color your nails.

It’s easiest to use a Jacquard Bottle or a mylar cone to apply the henna to your nails.

Be careful not to get henna on the skin around your nails for it will look messy and will be hard to correct later.

Apply a thick coat of henna to nail and let dry (about 30-60 mins).

Leave paste on for 3 hours to overnight. The longer the paste stays on, the deeper the color will be.

Remove paste with lemon juice. Keep water off nails for at least 12 hours if you are able. 

Color will take a couple days to fully develop. Nails will appear bright orange at first, then darken and deepen a bit after a couple days.
 TIP: Apply a coat of *liquid latex to the nail and skin around the nail after the paste dries. The paste will re-wet underneath the layer of latex to provide maximum staining. The latex will also prevent the paste from smooshing onto the skin. What we normally do at HennaMe is apply the henna before bed, apply the latex, then wrap fingers with toilet paper and go to sleep, removing the latex and henna in the morning.


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 2, 2009)

yuriko said:


> I googled this information about henna for nails; far as I know it makes your nails hard, prevents them from chipping, is permanent; but mostly because it was a tradition at festivals
> 
> Some of the oldest and most widespread henna applications are those for fingernails. Fingernails consist of keratin, the same protein material as skin and hair, so henna stains fingernails in the same way as it does skin or hair. Henna strengthens fingernails and cuticles by binding to the keratin strands. Henna also deters fungal infections of the nails. These qualities were important to women who did hard agricultural work in soggy irrigated fields, grinding grain and other household tasks, yet had to keep their fingertips smooth for weaving and sewing, or who simply wanted to look nice and not suffer from split nails and cuticles.
> 
> ...


 

OMG!!! I remember as a kid applying this mashed up leaf/plant mixed with some type of oil and leaving it on my finger, after a couple hours, it would turn my nails bright orange and the color stayed until my nails grew out!!! It never occured to me until i read this post that it was henna!!!!


----------



## 1babydimple (Feb 2, 2009)

Chichi said:


> I know that when we were kids, our Mom used to wrap our hair in black thread. I think that they call them silky dreads now but back then the kids thought that we had snakes growing out of our scalps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Same here - Granny wrapped our braids in thread too. She would actually take apart a hair net. Man that takes me back.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 2, 2009)

i Love this thread. Keep them secrets coming. I am going to see if I can find some Palm oil or hemp oil...if that even exists to make a spray for my babies.


----------



## vpoetic (Feb 2, 2009)

hothair said:


> Oh me me me!
> 
> I'm Fulani (North Nigerian) and we're known for our hair (still waiting on mine once i drop the damn scissors!) Anyways lele (henna) is old news we used it to decorate and wash our hair. Then there's Main Shanu (its sort of buttery cheese from well a cow), we use that the way you would hair mayonnaise. Wiwi (Indian hemp) we mix with some of the cheese for the scalp. Palm oil we mix with some herbs and milk for the complexion (and believe me you look good when you come out the smoke!), there's loads more let me get my sis...
> 
> ...


Do you know what it is called in Ojon because they have palm oil, Serenoa Serrulata and _*Prunus africana. Do you know which one it is??*_


----------



## vpoetic (Feb 2, 2009)

I am not African but my friend who is Ethipian told me about Baobab oil, which is high in vitamins A and C. The fruit is from Africa's baobab tree, dubbed the "Tree of Life", which grows throughout Central Africa providing sustenance and precious oil. You can check out this website I really love their products, even though majority of it is for you skin, you can use the oils on your hair. http://store.africansheabuttercompany.com/index.html


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 3, 2009)

Ah yes the threading. My mom used to do that to my hair when I was younger. I haven't seen women with threads recently because the weaves and wigs are considered more fashionable.(Go figure) It is the best in protective styles and when you take it out, It lengthens your hair and it is breakage free.

My mom used to make palm kernel oil (elu aki), which can be used for your hair, skin and cooking also. It does not have the best smell but it does its job very well.

I'm acne prone and black soap worked very well for me (not the commercial ones though). There used to be these Ghanian ladies who used sell this mixture of black soap, honey and another solid that was pink. And depending on what you wanted done, they would mix the appropriate amt and it works well. I used this mixture on my face and it was as smooth as a baby's you know what but I could never get that exact mixture again.

My mom never used to let us henna but it was very pretty on hausa and fulani friends (think Indian designs).


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Feb 3, 2009)

B.U.M.P


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 3, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> Have any of you naturals tried the black thread thing in recent years? My mom used to do it on my hair when I was little but I haven`t done it in ages, I`m thinking about doing it again...


 
Feel free to answer me


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 3, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> Feel free to answer me


 
I haven't done it in ages. I don't know if I would be willing to sit through the pain


----------



## 757diva (May 14, 2009)

I know this thread is old but it has some very good information in it and I wanted to learn more.


----------



## diva24 (May 14, 2009)

Hot hair and Casarela, do you ladies have any updates on the herbs and mud?


----------



## Spongie Bloom (May 27, 2009)

*The thread thing is very popular in my country (South Africa) and school kids wear that hairstyle, together with cornrowing. I have not had that hairstyle on my head for yrs since I was in junior school however I can plait it on pple's head and used to when I was still back in SA.

And I agree with a poster who said having a twa in Africa does not mean the person cant grow their hair. It has to do with culture and short natural hair is also seen as beautiful as long hair. I myself was not allowed to keep longer hair til I was 16  *


----------



## CleverGypsy (Aug 29, 2009)

I love this thread! There is so much to learn from each other. Thanks to everyone who shared. Does anyone have anymore info they want to share?


----------



## lucea (Sep 2, 2009)

CleverGypsy said:


> I love this thread! There is so much to learn from each other. Thanks to everyone who shared. Does anyone have anymore info they want to share?



I would like to know, too!


----------



## Harina (Sep 2, 2009)

One of my fave-oh-rite threads!


----------



## AVE One (Sep 2, 2009)

What a great thread!  I am subscribing.  I wish I had something to contribute to it .


----------



## Nayna (Sep 2, 2009)

yuriko said:


> Nigerian checking in
> 
> 1. Used black soap to bathe, does not smell nice and fruity because it contains no perfumes, but leaves your skin moisturized, cleared up my blemishes
> 
> ...


 
Everything you said except numbers 6 and 7 are so real for me!  Lol, I was born in here but my parents were both born and raised in Ghana and I heard all this.  Once I got old enough for my mom to accept that I will have kids at some point in my life she told me I better use olive oil on my belly.  She's had 4 kids and doesnt have a single stretchy. 

In Nigeria, do they use that black soap that isn't formed?  My mom uses this blackish brownish soap that she adds things too, like that old school Roberts soap and things like that. My skin looks amazing when I use it at night followed by shea butter.

Oh yea, she threaded my hair for years cus she couldn't cornrow (mad random seeing as she has a cosmetology license) and the kids tortured me, lol.  But your hair does come out sliky when you take them out.


----------



## lucea (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is some great info about threading - with pics and fotki links. It seems to be the ultimate protective style.

http://blackgirllonghair.blogspot.com/2009/02/african-style-week-threading.html

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3908247306

An interesting discussion about African beauty standards on nappturality:

http://74.125.113.132/search?q=cach...eading+hair+african&cd=11&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 3, 2009)

nadine1977canada said:


> I stopped using the black thread when i relaxed my hair in september 06. I almost mentioned it when i joined and didnt dare to say it, cause i thought that the ladies in here would think i was crazy.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I dont know how to braid at all, Im a horrible braider.I cant do plaits, I can only do my hair using thread. that is it.erplexed
> 
> ...


 
ok I'm tempted to try this with my wig challenge. Sounds like this could be a cure for my single strand knots.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Oct 2, 2009)

I know this is a nacropost but I love this thread, I have used Indian treatments and african and I feel that african is best for me, bring on the clay and the henna and slap on the oil !


----------



## Creatividual (Oct 2, 2009)

I really enjoyed this thread! Keep the secrets coming! I'm going to try the Ghee b/c it sounds like it would be good to condition and detangle with. I'm interested in trying the rhassoul clay as well.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 2, 2009)

Rhassoul clay is VERY nice for facials (I've never used it in hair), so be sure to give it a try. It's quite diff from other clays I found. I'd use ghee as a pre poo if you've never tried it. You wanna see how heavy it'll be on your hair before you "commit".


----------



## Sonye93 (Oct 2, 2009)

OOOO OOOO I don't have a secret, but I just wanted to say I am NIGERIAN and I used to do the threaded hairstyles. I LOVED doing them because it stretched my hair WITHOUT straightening it and I was able to see my true length. I can't remember EXACTLY what my mom called 'em but I remember they were either "some gaps" OR "sun gaps". The kids at my school loved 'em too. I ESPECIALLY LOVED REMOVING THEM, because you pull the thread and it'll just rapidly unwrap itself, it was a beautiful sight.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 3, 2009)

*Sonye93* Are you talking about the style that has gaps in it meaning the hair shows thru the threading at various points or something else? If you're talking about the style, it's called *sungas*! Can you remember if you ever were threadeds w/ plait in your hair or was the hair always loose?


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 10, 2009)

I got my hair threaded today!


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 10, 2009)

Sonye93 said:


> OOOO OOOO I don't have a secret, but I just wanted to say I am NIGERIAN and I used to do the threaded hairstyles. I LOVED doing them because it stretched my hair WITHOUT straightening it and I was able to see my true length. I can't remember EXACTLY what my mom called 'em but I remember they were either "some gaps" OR "sun gaps". The kids at my school loved 'em too. I ESPECIALLY LOVED REMOVING THEM, because you pull the thread and it'll just rapidly unwrap itself, it was a beautiful sight.


 


jamaraa said:


> *Sonye93* Are you talking about the style that has gaps in it meaning the hair shows thru the threading at various points or something else? If you're talking about the style, it's called *sungas*! Can you remember if you ever were threadeds w/ plait in your hair or was the hair always loose?


 

OMG!!! You ladies are taking me way back even though I think it was really "some gaps" pronounced as "sungas". Nostalgia! 

Jamaraa, I did get my hair both threaded loose and sometimes with plaits aka. calabar up to the last one-third, which was then threaded.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 10, 2009)

To add to the thread, my mom had healthy, thick APL hair while I was growing up. She is relaxed and the one thing I remember is that she'd do deep treatments with palm oil (red) and her mom (my grandma) would send us homemade black soap, with which she'd wash her hair. Now she's older and dyes her grays so her hair is not as thick as before and is at SL. I'm looking at getting her some henna and indigo.

For me, I alternated between getting my hair threaded or put in cornrows. I did this every two weeks and wore it to school as a young girl (Nigeria) and my hair did well.


----------



## Harina (Oct 10, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> I got my hair threaded today!



This is pretty. Could you post pictures of the back? How much did this cost you?


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 10, 2009)

Riverrock said:


> This is pretty. Could you post pictures of the back? How much did this cost you?



Thanks.It didn't cost me anything, my mom dit it. I'll post pics of the back tomorrow.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Oct 10, 2009)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!


----------



## lucea (Oct 10, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> I got my hair threaded today!



Thanks for the pic Maracuja. it looks lovely.

Just curious about what the thread is made of, where your Mom got it. How long can you leave them in? Sorry for all the questions, I'm about to go for a consult at a hair braiding shop in Harlem to get my nape threaded, and I want to know what questions I should ask them.


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 10, 2009)

sohoapt said:


> Thanks for the pic Maracuja. it looks lovely.
> 
> Just curious about what the thread is made of, where your Mom got it. How long can you leave them in? Sorry for all the questions, I'm about to go for a consult at a hair braiding shop in Harlem to get my nape threaded, and I want to know what questions I should ask them.



My mom used the kind used for sewing clothes. I'm gonna try to keep them for a month, hope it works out, my mom says it's possible.


----------



## lucea (Oct 10, 2009)

Cool. Did you wash/dc/use leave ins-beforehand? I use shea butter as my leave-in, but I wasn't sure if that was ok with the thread. Can you wash as usual for the next month?


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 10, 2009)

sohoapt said:


> Cool. Did you wash/dc/use leave ins-beforehand? I use shea butter as my leave-in, but I wasn't sure if that was ok with the thread. Can you wash as usual for the next month?



I clarified and deep conditioned beforehand. I then blowdried my hair straight using CD black vanilla leave-in and macademia oil as a sealant. I don't think I'm gonna be able to wash my hair for a month though, I'm too chicken to try it.


----------



## lucea (Oct 10, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> I clarified and deep conditioned beforehand. I then blowdried my hair straight using CD black vanilla leave-in and macademia oil as a sealant. *I don't think I'm gonna be able to wash my hair for a month though, I'm too chicken to try it*.



Oh... I gotcha. That's what I was nervous about, too.  Hopefully, just rinsing w/water wouldn't hurt.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Oct 10, 2009)

I wish I could contribute but my mom is American and my Dad is African and a geek lol, so it's not much I'm going to get from him. So I'm just lurking...


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

ceecy29 said:


> To add to the thread, my mom had healthy, thick APL hair while I was growing up. She is relaxed and the one thing I remember is that she'd do deep treatments with palm oil (red) and her mom (my grandma) would send us homemade black soap, with which she'd wash her hair. Now she's older and dyes her grays so her hair is not as thick as before and is at SL. I'm looking at getting her some henna and indigo.
> 
> *For me, I alternated between getting my hair threaded or put in cornrows. I did this every two weeks and wore it to school as a young girl (Nigeria) and my hair did well.*


 
Yes, get her on hennidigo even if you have to do it yourself. I started doing it for my mother, who never dyed, but relaxes and her hair has really thickened back up as well as is grown out. She had some perm damage at the nape and since I've been henning her (about 1 year), it's grown back in very full. The color looks great too.

Yes, I've read that you should alternative the threading w/ the conrows if you plan to keep threading as a normal part of your routine.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

sohoapt said:


> Thanks for the pic Maracuja. it looks lovely.
> 
> Just curious about what the thread is made of, where your Mom got it. How long can you leave them in? Sorry for all the questions, I'm about to go for a consult at a hair braiding shop in Harlem to get my nape threaded, and I want to know what questions I should ask them.


 
One thng yu should ask is how do you keep them on at the bottom (they tie them someway) and what to do if they start to unravel. How long will you keep them in?

(You NYCers are so lucky to have all these cool hairdressers. Even threading you can get. I.AM.Jealous! )


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> I got my hair threaded today!


 
That is so cool *Maracuja*...lucky girl. congrats. it's very cute. I like the pattern.  Nice to have a mama who knows how to do such things.  I've been wanting to do it myself so I'm gonna follow your experiences closely since you're the 1st person I have heard of having them.

OK now for the questions...she used regular sewing cotton thread, not the strechy stuff I've read about? Is your hair braided underneath? When she cut the thread off the spool, did she double or triple the thread or did she just use it single ply? Did she use say 2ft or more of thread and do it in one continous wrap or did she use several lengths of wrap on one section? How long did it take? How did she secure the ends? I know you're supposed to oil the hair before you put the thread on...macademia is a great choice.

When you get them taken out, tell us about removal so we don't accidently cut our hair off!


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

ceecy29 said:


> OMG!!! You ladies are taking me way back even though I think it was really "some gaps" pronounced as "sungas". Nostalgia!
> 
> Jamaraa, I did get my hair both threaded loose and sometimes with plaits aka. calabar up to the last one-third, which was then threaded.


 
LOL..I'm glad I could take you back. I have a book* w/ these styles, their names, and basic instructions, but I want more info. What's calabar? I'd like to do them on plaits, so was the process any different than w/ loose hair? If you can, please explain how this was done on plaits, it'll be much appreciated.

*"*African Hairstyles: Styles of Yesterday and Today" by Esi Sagay*


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 11, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Yes, get her on hennidigo even if yu have to do it yourself. I started doing it for my mother, who never dyed, but relaxes and her hair has really thickened back up as well as is grown out. She had some perm damage at the nape and since I've been henning her (about 1 year), it's grown back in very full. The color looks great too.


 
Thanks, I plan to buy some and take back home at christmas, I'll do it for her a few times and then show her how to do it, so she continues when I leave.

Where do you buy your henna and indigo from and do you do the Henna first and then apply the indigo?

Thanks for your input!!!

All this talk about threading, hmm! Maybe I'll get my hair threaded for a bit this xmas.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 11, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> LOL..I'm glad I could take you back. I have a book* w/ these styles, their names, and basic instructions, but I want more info. What's calabar? I'd like to do them on plaits, so was the process any different than w/ loose hair? If you can, please explain how this was done on plaits, it'll be much appreciated.
> 
> *"*African Hairstyles: Styles of Yesterday and Today" by Esi Sagay*


 
The base (i.e closest to the scalp) is threaded just a little, say two turns of thread to secure it in place and then the hair is plaited, like celie braids (but neater) or plaits for a braid-out (that's what calabar is) and then the remaining loose hair at the end (cos you don't plait the whole thing) is threaded.

If I'm reading your question correctly, you're asking if you can thread over plaits, right? I haven't heard of this being done. I haven't seen it either. If this isn't your question then ignore this.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

ceecy29 said:


> Thanks, I plan to buy some and take back home at christmas, I'll do it for her a few times and then show her how to do it, so she continues when I leave.
> 
> Where do you buy your henna and indigo from and do you do the Henna first and then apply the indigo?
> 
> ...


 
Fair's fair...you do her henna and she does your thread! Good deal to me! 

Personally I do a 2 step...henna 1st then indigo, but my hair is black and I don't want my greys bright red! For my mother I use a 1 step because her hair is much lighter than mine and she doesn't want it unnaturally dark. IOW, I regularly do both methods.

Since this will be a 1st time for hennidgo (gotta make sure you like it) I'd actually just get one of the kits from hennaforhair.com  I have used Catherine's products and they're top quality. She puts together bundles for different hair colors. LOL...don't pay her any mind on how much you need cuz she recommends way too much powder per length and don't mix it w/ lemon juice. You can mix it up to a thinner consistenacy (w/ conditioner and water) and get more uses from your powder. It'll dye just as well!  Start here and let me know how it goes.

For Black color: http://www.mehandi.com/shop/blackbundles/index.html
For African textured hair: http://www.mehandi.com/shop/african/index.html

I don't know how dark your mother might want to go or if she has greys, but you can easily adjust that by how much or little indigo you use.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

ceecy29 said:


> The base (i.e closest to the scalp) is threaded just a little, say two turns of thread to secure it in place and then the hair is plaited, like celie braids (but neater) or plaits for a braid-out (that's what calabar is) and then the remaining loose hair at the end (cos you don't plait the whole thing) is threaded.
> 
> If I'm reading your question correctly, *you're asking if you can thread over plaits, right?* I haven't heard of this being done. I haven't seen it either. If this isn't your question then ignore this.


 
That was exactly my question. So you plait the hair down to X point and leave it loose then thread all the way the way down?


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 11, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> That was exactly my question. So you plait the hair down to X point and leave it loose then thread all the way the way down?


 
Yup! that's right.

Thanks for the henna help!!!


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 11, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> That is so cool *Maracuja*...lucky girl. congrats. it's very cute. I like the pattern.  Nice to have a mama who knows how to do such things.  I've been wanting to do it myself so I'm gonna follow your experiences closely since you're the 1st person I have heard of having them.
> 
> OK now for the questions...she used regular sewing cotton thread, not the strechy stuff I've read about? Is your hair braided underneath? When she cut the thread off the spool, did she double or triple the thread or did she just use it single ply? Did she use say 2ft or more of thread and do it in one continous wrap or did she use several lengths of wrap on one section? How long did it take? How did she secure the ends? I know you're supposed to oil the hair before you put the thread on...macademia is a great choice.
> 
> When you get them taken out, tell us about removal so we don't accidently cut our hair off!



Thanks for the compliment jamaraa! 

No my mom did not use any stretchy stuff on my hair. No my hair is not braided underneath, I don't even think that is possible. When she cut the thread off the spool, she doubled it. My mom was using about 1 to 2ft of thread on one section in one continuous wrap. It took my mom two hours to get it done. My mom secured the end by making a loop at the end. 

As soon as I take them out, I'll tell all about it here.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 11, 2009)

how did i miss this thread? time to read it


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 11, 2009)

Here are some pics of the back.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 11, 2009)

Maracuja, your Mom did a great job. Those are lovely!!!


----------



## Harina (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh those are nice. Do you plan leaving it mostly in updos or will you put it down from time to time?

Also you real hair looks well moisturized, in your siggy too, do you usually use the CD black vanilla leave in or do you have other moisturizers?


----------



## lucea (Oct 11, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> *Yes, I've read that you should alternative the threading w/ the conrows if you plan to keep threading as a normal part of your routine*.



Ok, so you're supposed alternate w/cornrows? Why's that?



jamaraa said:


> One thng yu should ask is how do you keep them on at the bottom (they tie them someway) and what to do if they start to unravel. How long will you keep them in?
> 
> (You NYCers are so lucky to have all these cool hairdressers. Even threading you can get. I.AM.Jealous! )



That's what great about living in such a diverse area. Thanks for the info about unraveling, I hadn't even thought of this.




jamaraa said:


> LOL..I'm glad I could take you back. I have a book* w/ these styles, their names, and basic instructions, but I want more info.
> *"*African Hairstyles: Styles of Yesterday and Today" by Esi Sagay*



Checking Amazon now. You're always a wealth of info Jamaraa.

Do you know if shea butter would be ok as a leave-in, or does oil have to be used? 

@Ceecy29 - are you washing/dcing as usual? If not, are you rinsing with just water? Would love to see pics if you have any.


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 11, 2009)

Riverrock said:


> Oh those are nice. Do you plan leaving it mostly in updos or will you put it down from time to time?
> 
> Also you real hair looks well moisturized, in your siggy too, do you usually use the CD black vanilla leave in or do you have other moisturizers?



Thanks. I plan on leaving it mostly in updos. I usually use the CD black vanilla leave-in yes, I mix it with mineral water and aloe vera gel.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 11, 2009)

sohoapt said:


> Ok, so you're supposed *alternate* w/cornrows? Why's that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey Sohoapt! I'm just recounting my experiences from when I was younger, so I don't have any pics and as you would imagine I hadn't found LHCF then, and washing in plaits/thread wasn't part of my routine. I have no experience with washing in thread and I don't think anyone would, I think we'd just have to experiment and see the outcome. There are two types of thread that can be used, one is the cotton one that's used for sewing. I think conditioners and water will be able to penetrate that one and reach the hair. The other one is made from a PVC-like material, it has sheen to it and is waterproof, so I'm not sure products will be able to penetrate that one. But like I said, we'd have to find out for ourselves, because frequent washing wasn't the norm back in the day.

As regards alternating, it was mostly for variety, but the Yorubas believe that cornrows grow the hair (Sonce mentioned this in her fotki), but that's probably as a result of it falling into the category of protective styling with the end protected, thus enhancing retention. I'd wear a cornrow style for 2 weeks, take it down and wash and then have thread done. That was my typical routine.

Usually the ladies who thread do it so well (and might I add, TIGHT...picture little girls crying LOL!) that it doesn't unravel, but if it does, you'd have to go back to have it re-done.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

sohoapt said:


> Ok, so you're supposed alternate w/cornrows? Why's that?
> 
> That's what great about living in such a diverse area. Thanks for the info about unraveling, I hadn't even thought of this.
> 
> ...


 
In the book she says to alternate to change up the tension. IOW, so you keep your edges! 

While you're on Amazon, look for *"Hair wraps by Anne Akers Johnson* it's an inexpensive (last I looked) book for young girls who do those cute little wraps of different colors. The ideas in the book are very revelent to the traditional African one. You want it for the illustrations. If you're lucky, the book will come w/ all it's little colored threads and thinkies in tact! Mine did.

As for oil, Sagay says any kind is fine. Shea and palm oil are traiditonal, but you can use good old grease. LOL...there's actually a style called "Sulphur 8", literally the threaded hair twisted in little 8s all over the head.


----------



## lucea (Oct 11, 2009)

ceecy29 said:


> Hey Sohoapt! I'm just recounting my experiences from when I was younger, so I don't have any pics and as you would imagine I hadn't found LHCF then, and washing in plaits/thread wasn't part of my routine. I have no experience with washing in thread and I don't think anyone would, I think we'd just have to experiment and see the outcome. There are two types of thread that can be used, one is the cotton one that's used for sewing. I think conditioners and water will be able to penetrate that one and reach the hair. The other one is made from a PVC-like material, it has sheen to it and is waterproof, so I'm not sure products will be able to penetrate that one. But like I said, we'd have to find out for ourselves, because frequent washing wasn't the norm back in the day.
> 
> As regards alternating, it was mostly for variety, but the Yorubas believe that cornrows grow the hair (Sonce mentioned this in her fotki), but that's probably as a result of it falling into the category of protective styling with the end protected, thus enhancing retention. I'd wear a cornrow style for 2 weeks, take it down and wash and then have thread done. That was my typical routine.
> 
> Usually the ladies who thread do it so well (and might I add, TIGHT...picture little girls crying LOL!) that it doesn't unravel, but if it does, you'd have to go back to have it re-done.



Thanks for the detailed response, ceecy! I think I would prefer the PVC-like thread b/c I will be doing just my nape, so I guess it would be better if my DC/shampoo didn't touch the hair and get caught in it. 

I didn't realize it hurt to get the thread put in. Let's just say, I am pain averse. I will have to let them know not to do it too tight. My family's Jamaican, so I know all too well about _tight_ cornrows. I will update with pics when I get it done. 

If alternating w/cornrows isn't a requirement, I think I will get the nape threaded every month until it reaches BSL. Do I need to let the hair/scalp "breathe" or anything in between?


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> Thanks. I plan on leaving it mostly in updos. I usually use the CD black vanilla leave-in yes, I mix it with mineral water and aloe vera gel.


 
From what I've seen, the threaded hair can be somewhat stiff and able to hold various shapes. You can curl them around a pencil, for instance, and they hold shape. Try it!


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

*ceecy* I don't know how I overlooked it, but the plaiting/threading combo you talked about is in Sagay's book. The style is called Dada. I'm excited to try it.

In the little girls' book I name above, the threads are done around fully plaited hair.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't think you're supposed to wash the threaded hair while in threads. Sagay says they should stay in abut 1 wk, be taken down and washed. If you want to do re-thread it, that's cool, but be mindful of your edges!

I can't wait to see how the experiment of threading the nape works out.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

sohoapt said:


> Thanks for the detailed response, ceecy! I think I would prefer the PVC-like thread b/c I will be doing just my nape, so I guess it would be better if my DC/shampoo didn't touch the hair and get caught in it.
> 
> I didn't realize it hurt to get the thread put in. Let's just say, I am pain averse. I will have to let them know not to do it too tight. My family's Jamaican, so I know all too well about _tight_ cornrows. I will update with pics when I get it done.
> 
> If alternating w/cornrows isn't a requirement, I think I will get the nape threaded every month until it reaches BSL. Do I need to let the hair/scalp "breathe" or anything in between?


 
I've heard about this PVC thread. It's stretchy apparently and sold specifically for threading hair in Ghana and Nigeria. I thought about using silk thread when I do mine. Silk, tho somewhat expensive, has that nice sheen and is a natural fiber which will allow some air circulation. I think PVC thread can end up being too tight near the scalp, if you're not careful.

I don't think the threading itself hurts IF done not too tight. I worry that a heavy hand and stretchy thread can be OUCH.

I might give it a rest for a few weeks...lets say 2 on 2 off until your nape hair grows to the desired length.


----------



## lucea (Oct 11, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> In the book she says to *alternate to change up the tension*. IOW, so you keep your edges!
> 
> While you're on Amazon, look for *"Hair wraps by Anne Akers Johnson* it's an inexpensive (last I looked) book for young girls who do those cute little wraps of different colors. The ideas in the book are very revelent to the traditional African one. You want it for the illustrations. If you're lucky, the book will come w/ all it's little colored threads and thinkies in tact! Mine did.
> 
> As for oil, Sagay says any kind is fine. *Shea and palm oil are traiditonal*, but you can use good old grease. LOL...there's actually a style called "Sulphur 8", literally the threaded hair twisted in little 8s all over the head.



We were posting at the same time. 

Ok, I understand about the alternating, I will ask the braider more. Last thing I need is more breakage in my nape. You know I was just hoping to keep the nape threaded up until it reached BSL, but isn't it always more complicated? I guess I can cornrow it in between threadings. 

Of course I ran to Amazon and already ordered the book you recommended, but I will look into this one too.

I'll stick with my trusty shea butter, maybe heat it a bit to turn it into oil. 

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## lucea (Oct 11, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> I've heard about this PVC thread. It's stretchy apparently and sold specifically for threading hair in Ghana and Nigeria. I thought about using silk thread when I do mine. Silk, tho somewhat expensive, has that nice sheen and is a natural fiber which will allow some air circulation. I think PVC thread can end up being too tight near the scalp, if you're not careful.
> 
> I don't think the threading itself hurts IF done not too tight. I worry that a heavy hand and stretchy thread can be OUCH.



Yes, silk is what I initially thought might be best. I don't want to wash just once a month, though, just for the sake of my nape. I wonder if I watch the braider do it, I could do my nape myself, and redo every week or so. Where are you planning on getting the silk thread - a fabric store?


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

*sohoapt* Whatever you do...threads or cornrows, watch the tension. Don't be afraid to ask them to cool it if they're going too tight. You might do well by buying your own thread  for them to use. Cotton is nice and inexpensive.

I hope you got the Sagay book at a good price. It's a real keeper. LOL...never loan it cuz you'll never see it again!


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

sohoapt said:


> Yes, silk is what I initially thought might be best. I don't want to wash just once a month, though, just for the sake of my nape. I wonder if I watch the braider do it, I could do my nape myself, and redo every week or so. Where are you planning on getting the silk thread - a fabric store?


 
I thought about getting some of the "cheap" (silk thread is never fully cheap ) from where I buy my silk sewing thread, Utica thread  http://www.uticathread.com/Product.asp?intProdID=109  it's surger thread, but it'll do the trick I think. You can buy spools w/ smaller yardage if your hair isn't super long yet, but that's a GREAT price for 900+ yds.

Well I recommended the kiddie book because it'll show YOU how to do it in detail that the Sagay book lacks. LOL...the back of your head is tricky, but maybe a friend or your SO/parent can help. If the braider will do it for cheap (esp. bringing your own thread) you can let her do it. (LOL...I'm sure it's a "her" for some reason)


----------



## lucea (Oct 11, 2009)

^^I'll keep that in mind (about the tightness). I got the book for less than $7, including shipping.

ETA: Yes, I'll probably bring my own. When I spoke to the braid shop owner on the phone, she was iffy about what the thread was made out of (not a good sign, lol). 

The back is tricky, but it's not my whole nape that has problems just the very, very bottom. I do three little twists there right now, so I *think* I could master threading just for that area. I will look up the other book.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

Great price! I think I spent a few $$$ more. LOL, but it was def worth it. You'll love this book and it's beautiful braiding and threading styles. Some are really masterpieces. The women are so beautiful. This book will make you really appreciate the natural beauty of Black women! Very few are wearing any makeup and their skin is WOW!


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

BTW Esi Sagay did ALL the styles you see in the style section of the book herself. It took her 7 years to do this book.


----------



## Nonie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm jumping in here to say that when I used to get my hair threaded, they never used sewing thread. I think that's too thin and could cut through your hair. It was black crotcheting thread or "raf(f?)ia" thread which I'm guessing is what you are all calling PVC thread. Also, there's no need to make it tight at the base. You should use the same tension you would use to make a pony tail. Keep in mind that if you will bend the "tubes" to form some hairstyle that is flat and easier to sleep on, you will need to have the base more relaxed so you can lay the "tubes" down without pulling painfully at the base, if that makes sense. 

In this style, for example,





...to make the front lie down flat as show, the base would have to be loose so it's easy to lay the area flat.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

That style is so cool. From what I gather about sewing thread, they take maybe 3 3 ft long pieces and tie it together to make a thicker ply wrap. That's what I would do...cut off say three pieces of about 6ft (I have long hair) and tie them together and proceed to wrap from there. 
My kiddie book recommends 48 in of thread to so a section of hair. This style of threading uses cotton embroidery thread (aka DMC). That's also another option.

I would avoid nylon or mixed poly/cotton threads tho. Only cotton or silk.




Nonie said:


> I'm jumping in here to say that when I used to get my hair threaded, they never used sewing thread. I think that's too thin and could cut through your hair. It was black crotcheting thread or "raf(f?)ia" thread which I'm guessing is what you are all calling PVC thread. Also, there's no need to make it tight at the base. You should use the same tension you would use to make a pony tail. Keep in mind that if you will bend the "tubes" to form some hairstyle that is flat and easier to sleep on, you will need to have the base more relaxed so you can lay the "tubes" down without pulling painfully at the base, if that makes sense.
> 
> In this style, for example,
> 
> ...


----------



## lucea (Oct 11, 2009)

Nonie said:


> I'm jumping in here to say that when I used to get my hair threaded, they never used sewing thread. I think that's too thin and could cut through your hair. It was black crotcheting thread or "raf(f?)ia" thread which I'm guessing is what you are all calling PVC thread. Also, there's no need to make it tight at the base. You should use the same tension you would use to make a pony tail. Keep in mind that if you will bend the "tubes" to form some hairstyle that is flat and easier to sleep on, you will need to have the base more relaxed so you can lay the "tubes" down without pulling painfully at the base, if that makes sense.
> 
> In this style, for example,
> 
> ...



Thanks, Nonie. That makes sense. i hope tightness isn't an issue for me. Did you wash at all when you got your hair threaded? Do you think PVC is the best? How long did you keep it in?

@jamaraa - found the other book at abebooks.com (with pics!) for less than $10.


----------



## lucea (Oct 11, 2009)

double post


----------



## Nonie (Oct 11, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> That style is so cool. From what I gather about sewing thread, they take maybe 3 3 ft long pieces and tie it together to make a thicker ply wrap. That's what I would do...cut off say three pieces of about 6ft (I have long hair) and tie them together and proceed to wrap from there.
> 
> I would avoid nylon or mixed poly/cotton threads tho. Only cotton or silk.



They would use the 100% cotton crotchet thread and still double up. There was no need to tie them together. You'd just double up, and hold a small section of it against the hair then you'd start wrapping the base as if making the pony tail and include the section you folded against the hair within the wrapping so that there's no chance of unraveling. If you have short hair, they'd have several parallel strands of thread held against your hair so they'd wrap your hair and those and continue wrapping the "thread hairs" beyond your own to provide tubes long enough to fold into cute styles. 

I think the crotchet thread would work better than sewing thread. It's also less likely to tangle or knot up when you're working with long sections.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

Are you saying wrap the thread ends inside of the wrap? How do they finish them off at the bottom?

The thread I'm talkong about is a bit thinner than crochet thread, I think. The way it is when you use it to embroider is that you pull a tiny strand out...it's a little bundle. Here w/ threading we'd use the whole bundle. Are we speaking of the same thing?


----------



## Nonie (Oct 11, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Are you saying wrap the thread ends inside of the wrap? How do they finish them off at the bottom?
> 
> The thread I'm talkong about is a bit thinner than crochet thread, I think. *The way it is when you use it to embroider is that you pull a tiny strand out...it's a little bundle. Here w/ threading we'd use the whole bundle. Are we speaking of the same thing?*



I'm not sure I follow the bold. This is what the thread we use look like (bottom left):





Before you start doing hair, you prepare about about 2 foot length sections you're not stopping in mid-action to cut the lengths you need. You do so by wrapping it over the web of you thumb and elbow so you have layers of a loop all wound around. You then cut one end of that loop so you have parallel lengths of thread. Sometimes the stylist would have you hold your hands up and wrap the thread around them to form layers of loops and cut one end to form equal-length strings. 

For the sections that will be wrapped inside the thread to provide length if your hair isn't long, they'd do the same but on a shorter distance so they'd have maybe less than a foot sections. Depending on how thick they want they wrapped sections to be, they'd grab enough of these to give the illusion of hair being inside the thread once they'd covered all your hair. 

To tie the ends, they'd just form a loop and pull the end through. Since when I got my hair done, all the tubes would be joined together in a herringbone pattern, the joining thread would cover any ends of my hair that were sticking out. If you did the "threads inside wrap" way, then your hair was well covered already so there was no concern about your ends sticking out. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

OK, your pic didn't originally come thru. What I'm talking about is the 1st one you see on this page (link below)...look thru and tell me what crochet threads you're referring to. BTW, this is so helpful...thanks. I can see your pic now and it's further down in my link.

http://www.dmc-usa.com/majic/pageServer/1v010000jw/en_US/Embroidery-Threads.html


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok so I happen to have the exact thread we use to do this style (not the PVC one), the one I was referring to as sewing thread. Some people use it to sew as well.


----------



## ceecy29 (Oct 11, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> *ceecy* I don't know how I overlooked it, but the plaiting/threading combo you talked about is in Sagay's book. The style is called *Dada*. I'm excited to try it.
> 
> In the little girls' book I name above, the threads are done around fully plaited hair.


 
Oh where I'm from Dada is what we call dreads/locs.


----------



## Nonie (Oct 11, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> OK, your pic didn't originally come thru. What I'm talking about is the 1st one you see on this page (link below)...look thru and tell me what crochet threads you're referring to. BTW, this is so helpful...thanks. I can see your pic now and it's further down in my link.
> 
> http://www.dmc-usa.com/majic/pageServer/1v010000jw/en_US/Embroidery-Threads.html



I'm sorry my pic didn't show initially for you, but yes, in your link, it's the thread referred to as "Pearl Cotton Balls". I think 2-3 such balls were enough to do a complete head.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

Nonie said:


> I'm sorry my pic didn't show initially for you, but yes, in your link, it's the thread referred to as "Pearl Cotton Balls". I think 2-3 such balls were enough to do a complete head.


 
Ok thanks *Nonie*...that's a great alternative thread to use. I like the idea of the balls of yarn/thread cuz you can cut off what you need. I think you have have given us the hook up. 

Tell me a bit about removing the threads. Did you do it or did your threader? How and where did you start cutting them? The removal seems to be the most perilous part cuz of the risk of accidentaly cutting your hair.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

Is this the stretchy stuff? If you went to an African store here in the US, what would you ask for? If you call locs "dada" where you come from, what do you call the braid/thread combo?



ceecy29 said:


> Ok so I happen to have the exact thread we use to do this style (not the PVC one), the one I was referring to as sewing thread. Some people use it to sew as well.


----------



## Nonie (Oct 12, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Ok thanks *Nonie*...that's a great alternative thread to use. I like the idea of the balls of yarn/thread cuz you can cut off what you need. I think you have have given us the hook up.
> 
> Tell me a bit about removing the threads. Did you do it or did your threader? How and where did you start cutting them? The removal seems to be the most perilous part cuz of the risk of accidentaly cutting your hair.



Removal was uber easy. You could use a blade and cut through the last loop, or hook that last loop it with pointed pair of scissors and cut it and then just pull. The hair would unravel with ease creating a propeller effect. The undo was child's play!


----------



## Africanfruit (Dec 13, 2009)

Is there a video or demonstration on utube showing 
the kind of thread,
 hair being braided with this thread 
and how to take out this thread?
Also is there a salon in the US that does this and what is it called 
.....bantu knots,  braids extensions?
Thanks


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 14, 2009)

Africanfruit said:


> *Is there a video or demonstration on utube showing
> the kind of thread,
> hair being braided with this thread
> and how to take out this thread?*



I've tried looking for a youtube video about this and couldn't find any, except for this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHLawMLrOuw but it's not really a tutorial.


----------



## jamaraa (Dec 14, 2009)

NO there's nothing I've found on threading. Read upthread, there are soem good suggestion on how to do it and what thread types to use.


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone here know more about what it is that the Himba women use on their hair? Is it red clay or something? TIA.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 27, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> Does anyone here know more about what it is that the Himba women use on their hair? Is it red clay or something? TIA.



It's a red stone ground into powder (ochre) mixed with milk fat. They apply this to both hair and skin.


----------



## lollyoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Threading has to be the best secrets for me. My 2 transitions from relaxer in my early teens were done with threading, I am usually back to APL in a year from very low cut. Then once I am APL I go back to relaxer, very strange.

I use the black thread, not the shinny rubber type (hated this). My grandma use to do pineapple style for me back then, loved this. 

Coconut oil - this was all that was used on my hair before i started relaxing

I wish I have a daughter, I would have loved to put video on you tube for everyone.

I am west african by the way


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 27, 2009)

Nonie said:


> It's a red stone ground into powder (ochre) mixed with milk fat. They apply this to both hair and skin.[/IMG]



Thanks. I wonder what the benefits are, they seem to grow their hair very long.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 27, 2009)

Maracujá said:


> Thanks. I wonder what the benefits are, they seem to grow their hair very long.



The ochre has iron oxide which provides UV protection from the harsh Namibian Desert sun.


----------



## zora (Dec 27, 2009)

Where are we with the red sticks for childbirth?


----------



## trinigul (Dec 27, 2009)

ceecy29 said:


> Oh where I'm from Dada is what we call dreads/locs.


 

Wow!  Growing up in Trinidad (back in the day - don't know if they still say this), we used to call people with locs dadaheads.


----------



## Harina (Jan 10, 2010)

I got my hair "threaded" the other day. The lady actually uses yarn but heyo it all worked out.


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 10, 2010)

Riverrock said:


> I got my hair "threaded" the other day. The lady actually uses yarn but heyo it all worked out.



That looks like a great protective style!


----------



## Nonie (Jan 10, 2010)

Riverrock said:


> I got my hair "threaded" the other day. *The lady actually uses yarn but heyo it all worked out*.



Oooh...how long do you plan to keep them in? Have you ever had this done this time? I'm so excited for you. Please take a photo of your hair the day you take them out. 

Are they stiff? When I'd get my hair threaded back in the day using black crochet cotton thread, the "rods" would be stiff and would then be folded into some design. It's interesting to see yours hanging loose. I wish I could see them in person.  

What's heyo? Forgive the ignorance.


----------



## Harina (Jan 10, 2010)

Nonie said:


> Oooh...how long do you plan to keep them in? Have you ever had this done this time? I'm so excited for you. Please take a photo of your hair the day you take them out.
> 
> Are they stiff? When I'd get my hair threaded back in the day using black crochet cotton thread, the "rods" would be stiff and would then be folded into some design. It's interesting to see yours hanging loose. I wish I could see them in person.
> 
> What's heyo? Forgive the ignorance.




First time I've ever had them done. The lady said I could leave them in for three months, but we'll see. It's probably going to be more like 1.5-2 months.  She said I can wash and condition like normal. I'm going to do a few test strands in a week or so to make sure no unravelling happens. I'll try to remember to take a pic...with a better camera. 


They were stiff when she first put them in but she told me they were going to soften up in a couple of days...and they have. I think it might be the yarn and the fact that there are quite a few sections that is making them fall down. The very ends are a bit hard because she burned them.

Heyo is hey-o. I just threw that in randomly. Like, "The lady actually uses yarn but, you know (heyo), it all worked out. "


----------



## orchidgirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Any words on the red roots, used for after childbirth?


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 10, 2010)

I know that the coconut has been an african beauty secret for quite some time. Protective styles have also been something they've utilized for centuries, and they have come up with colorful accessories to adorn these various styles. Some other wonderful things that various Africans utilize is honey, shea butter, lavender, and even olive oil. I learned that from this website, lol. They also have Rooibos (red tea), which contains a wealth of antioxidants. Also, didn't hair claying originate in Africa? I'm not sure in what way they utilized it, but I know that using bentonite and Rhassoul clay is becoming popular nowadays.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 10, 2010)

Riverrock said:


> Heyo is hey-o. I just threw that in randomly. Like, "The lady actually uses yarn but, you know (heyo), it all worked out. "



Oh  duh! Boy, am I slow!


----------



## Nonie (Jan 10, 2010)

orchidgirl said:


> Any words on the red roots, used for after childbirth?



I just sent Hotair a PM letting her know her presence is needed her to answer some questions on this. Hopefully we'll soon get the 411.


----------



## tricie (Jan 10, 2010)

_*BUMP! *_ This thread is awesome; I've been on this site since Dec 2006; how did I miss this one?  Oh, I'm not African, but I think any info from the Motherland will be *highly *useful!


----------



## hothair (Jan 12, 2010)

zora said:


> Where are we with the red sticks for childbirth?


 

Sorry ladies got a summons to this thread forgot about this, apparently the sticks are a combination of different tree barks/stems generally bought in the North of Nigeria called "icen wanka".

I still don't know what the generic/ English names are for them. I asked for them to buy me some and I'll try and post pics when I get them.


----------



## Harina (Feb 11, 2010)

My one month anniversary of threading. I'm taking these out next weekend. I have too much growth. And I'm ready to start playing with my hair again. This definitely has increased my growth and was super low maintenace. Usually I would get half of that in the same time.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, I used to have my hair like this when I was younger, the teasing I would get from my fellow black friends as well!!Lol!! It was an odd thing if you were not used to it I guess.

Anyway, my hair was in great shape and in tip top condition using that method. I might think about the yarn for a more softer and still protective use. This thread brings back great memorys for me.

For sure, I need to get some shea butter!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

I might give this yarn (what type is it?) a bash myself.


----------



## Harina (Feb 11, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> I might give this yarn (what type is it?) a bash myself.




It was just regular old yarn. The threader already had it when I got there, I think the lady bought it from Wal-Mart


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 11, 2010)

Shopgalore, that looks great.  I think that I'm going to have to give this a try!!


----------



## Nonie (Feb 11, 2010)

Riverrock said:


> My one month anniversary of threading. I'm taking these out next weekend. I have too much growth. And I'm ready to start playing with my hair again. This definitely has increased my growth and was super low maintenace. Usually I would get half of that in the same time.



Oh yay, I forgot you did this, Riverrock! Can you please take pics during the take down. I'm so excited for you. Do you have pics of how you wore your hair? Has it only been one month? I thought you'd had them longer. Nice growth.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Shopgalore, that looks great. I think that I'm going to have to give this a try!!


 
Hi, it was riverrock's hair in the picture, I think it looks great, I need to find some yarn and do this myself!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

Riverrock said:


> It was just regular old yarn. The threader already had it when I got there, I think the lady bought it from Wal-Mart


 
Thanks for that!!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, if I get my hands on a video tutorial of threading it's a WRAP!!


----------



## Harina (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes it's been one month. I really wanted to leave them in longer but they're starting to look...questionable. Some lady did ask me if that was my real hair todya though, she couldn't see the top (obviously) so maybe they don't look that bad.  I really only wore them down or pulled back because I couldn't fit all the hair into a ponytail.  I'll try to see if I have pics.

I did take out one. This is what it looks like. It kind of looks like really small finger coils.


----------



## ebaby (Feb 24, 2010)

bumping for more tips


----------



## Nonie (Feb 24, 2010)

Riverrock said:


> Yes it's been one month. I really wanted to leave them in longer but they're starting to look...questionable. Some lady did ask me if that was my real hair todya though, she couldn't see the top (obviously) so maybe they don't look that bad.  I really only wore them down or pulled back because I couldn't fit all the hair into a ponytail.  I'll try to see if I have pics.
> 
> I did take out one. This is what it looks like. It kind of looks like really small finger coils.




That is so odd, that it looks like finger coils. :scratchch  Not odd in a bad way, just odd coz I don't remember mine looking like that...but maybe I just forgot? 

When they would wrap my hair, it'd be pulled straight and not be twisted during the wrapping/banding in the direction of the wrap. The wrist holding that hair would be rotating back with every turn of the thread almost as if trying to ensure the hair isn't turning with the wrapping. I wish I had a guinea pig or doll I could use to demonstrate what I mean.

I will try to see if I can demonstrate what I mean on my own head. If I can, I'll be back to post.

Thanks, Riverrock for sharing. Did you undo all? Was your hair straight?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 15, 2011)

i find this interesting. any updates?


----------



## hothair (Jun 8, 2011)

I posted a couple of years ago about some herbs/sticks that women use after birth in the northern part of Nigeria. I kept getting PMs about this but was unable to find out the names. *Good news* now I have, they are called "bagaruwa" or Acacia nilotica and are actually named a fruit. You boil these and put the liuid in a bath (much as you would a sitz bath). 

They help your uterus and birth canal contract back almost immediately and you lose a lot of that water retention.

It only took two years...sorry


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jun 8, 2011)

hothair said:


> I posted a couple of years ago about some herbs/sticks that women use after birth in the northern part of Nigeria. I kept getting PMs about this but was unable to find out the names. *Good news* now I have, they are called "bagaruwa" or Acacia nilotica and are actually named a fruit. You boil these and put the liuid in a bath (much as you would a sitz bath).
> 
> They help your uterus and birth canal contract back almost immediately and you lose a lot of that water retention.
> 
> It only took two years...sorry



Good info!! Do you know if you can find this in the states?


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 8, 2011)

...what have I been missing?  When did threading become cool?!    My friends and I still dread that black sewing thread hairdo from out childhood.  Then again, when my mom did it, there were extra big parts and only 5-6 braids...


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jun 8, 2011)

Riverrock said:


> I got my hair "threaded" the other day. The lady actually uses yarn but heyo it all worked out.


 

These are nice, kind of look like yarn braids


----------



## Nonie (Jun 8, 2011)

qtslim83 said:


> ...what have I been missing?  When did threading become cool?!    My friends and I still dread that black sewing thread hairdo from out childhood.  Then again, when my mom did it, there were extra big parts and only 5-6 braids...



qtslim83, why did you dread them? I used to love them because not only were they done so neatly and made me feel pretty, I loved the straightening effect they had on my hair so it was easy to comb. I remember how that "stretch" would feel like my hair grew so fast. LOL 

And no, we had many sections. The end result looked like two French braids. These were created from four rows of narrow threaded sections and then the two rows on either side of the center part joined in a herringbone pattern to create what looked like two slightly raised French braids on either side.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 8, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## Leggy Mocha (Apr 21, 2012)

Maracujá said:


> I got my hair threaded today!



I can do this to my own hair.  I just use stockings/tights or thread just not the 100% coton type but the silky ones.


----------



## JassyMo (Sep 23, 2012)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Tonto (Sep 23, 2012)

*I am from Congo Brazzaville. When I was younger, my grandmother (and her mother) often came on week ends to give my mother some palm oil (the dark on made with palm nuts) to put in our hair after she washed it when damp. The smell, OMG! All the time I was like mom, that thing smells too strong... Almost three years ago I was the one making it myself for myself, I went back natural then.
I remember that my hair was soft and nourished when I was younger. Now that I take care of my hair it is but if I could get some here, I would put it in my DCs*


----------



## MissZane (Nov 12, 2012)

After reading this i asked my mum to thread my hair.. Lol! I feel like am 8 yrs again.. 
But hey, its a PS now!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 12, 2012)

The possibilities are endless for resources from the mother continent for natural hair/body and holistic health:
east african shea butter (not waxy & waxy like its West African counterpart but much more expensive due to it being from places of civil unrest)

marula 

black castor oil  (found in the tombs of ancient Egyptians that were black, before the arab invasion)

red palm 

baobob 

sesame

yangu (cape chesnut)

tamanu

papaya seed oil

watermelon seed oil

neem

moringa

manketti

aloe vera

cocoa

black soap

essential oils like myrrh, bluegrass,frankincense,etc.

The list goes on and on............ I have been doing so much research on herbs and other ingredients melanated indigeneous peoples use to stay healthy and beautiful  all over the world. In particular the areas/countries/continents of Africa, Southeast Asia, Central/South America,  the Carribean, and islands such as Fiji


----------



## fasika (Nov 12, 2012)

Interesting thread. 

Here are a few from Ethiopia:

- Butter is used as a pre-poo but also as a leave-in (in rural areas only). Just plain pasteurized butter. 
- Coconut oil is the preferred oil for hair; we call it "cocos kibat." My family didn't use it because the smell was unpalatable for my mom . I still don't like the smell. 
- ALWAYS braid hair and put a scarf on before bed. There are no exceptions (unless your hair is straightened, in which case you put on rollers then a scarf). Hair is never left loose at bedtime. 
- Henna is used extensively for moisture and color
- Avocado and eggs were also used in hair (at least I remember several women in my family using them)
- We use flaxseed to make gel. It's used for wash and gos, or to smooth hair when making a bun. Hair that looks Jhery curled is colloquially known as the "telba freez" (flaxseed curls). I've personally never used it.

- For skin care, in the east of the country, they eat a lot of fenugreek. It's a pretty bitter pungent spice. It is like garlic in that the smell lingers on your skin (although people from that region have methods of minimizing this). BUT, it gives you the most amazingly airbrushed-looking skin if you get past that. 
- There's also an herb that is made into a paste and applied on the face as a face mask, and as sunscreen. We call it "kesil" or "qasil". Someone told me it's the Neem plant, but I'm not sure. It gives an amazing complexion, same as the fenugreek, except that this is used externally.


That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Harina (Jan 5, 2013)

It's so weird to google some of the things mentioned in this thread, such as telba freez, and hardly anything comes up except for this thread and random websites. 



lejardinier said:


> My sister-in-law is from Sudan. She has a huge tub of brown mud under her sink that she uses to clean her skin and hair. She also has three bags of dried mud/herb flakes in the freezer. What is it, you might ask? She can't explain it to me. She has given me some to use. You add a little water to a small amount in a bowl; rub it all over your body and then rinse it off. You don't need lotion or anything after you dry off.



Did anyone actually ever figure out what this was?? The sahara clay was mentioned but I wasn't sure if it was the same thing. 



fasika said:


> Here are a few from Ethiopia:
> 
> - *Butter is used as a pre-poo but also as a leave-in* (in rural areas only). Just plain pasteurized butter.
> - *For skin care, in the east of the country, they eat a lot of fenugreek.* It's a pretty bitter pungent spice. It is like garlic in that the smell lingers on your skin (although people from that region have methods of minimizing this). BUT, it gives you the most amazingly airbrushed-looking skin if you get past that.
> ...



Can anyone confirm whether or not "kesil/qasil" is the same as neem?? 
What are the ways people minimize the fenugreek smell? Does drinking fenugreek tea give you the same results as cooking with it?? 

The butter thing has come up a couple of times in this thread. That's so weird to me but I can see how it can be good for hair.


----------



## HomesteaderDreams (Feb 22, 2013)

fasika said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Here are a few from Ethiopia:
> 
> ...


 



thank you so much!!! you have no idea how you are saving my  life, my marriage, my self-esteem, my sprouting career, everything!


----------



## HomesteaderDreams (Jun 30, 2013)

roots or branches of the bagaruwa? thanks.


----------



## DirectorChic (Jun 30, 2013)

From my thinking I think ingesting fenugreek can increase hair growth on some level too.  And yes it's good for skin.

DD


----------



## bunnie82 (Sep 14, 2013)

This is such a great thread!!! 

anymore secrets???


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 5, 2013)

bumping to read later!


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 5, 2013)

*Subscribed


----------



## JaneBond007 (Nov 5, 2013)

You can make a fermented paste of honey, water and fenugreek and take a teaspoon daily.  I don't like the texture, but it's great for skin.  Turmeric with milk (teaspoon) once daily is also good.  I'm not African, just passing on what someone taught me.


----------



## Solila (Dec 22, 2013)

Bump........


----------

